#  Alternativmedizin >   Placebo-Effekt von alternativen Therapieformen? >

## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  da in anderen Threads thematisch sehr unpassend intensive Diskussionen über die Wirkung alternativer Therapieformen entstanden ist, hoffe ich mit der Eröffnung dieses Threads etwas Ordnung ins Chaos zu bringen.  Ich möchte gerade die Kritiker jedweder alternativen Therapieform bitten, ihre allgemeinen Standpunkte hier zu diskutieren.  Um es gleich zu Beginn der hoffentlich fruchtbaren Diskussion zu betonen, profitiere ich persönlich sowohl von der Schulmedizin wie auch von der Akupunktur, Fußreflexzonenmassage, Osteopathie und der Homöopathie. Ich möchte nichts davon missen. Drei andere alternative Therapieformen konnte ich zwar auch schon mal über längere Zeit austesten, sie konnten mich in ihrer Wirkung aber nicht überzeugen bzw. spürte eher negative Wirkungen (Bioresonanztherapie, Magnetfeldtherapie und Bachblütentherapie). Diverse, sehr exotische Therapieansätze interessieren mich nicht, insofern habe ich davon natürlich auch keine Ahnung und kann insofern nicht mitreden.  Auf eine faire, respektvolle Diskussion hoffend grüßt Angie

----------


## günni

du möchtest eine faire diskussion, angie!? 
dann sollte man aber auch dazusagen, dass die allermeisten "alternativen behandlungsmethoden" so gut wie JEDER WISSENSCHAFTLICHEN BETRACHTUNG WIDERSPRECHEN! 
Du weisst schon, wie "gut" auch ein placebo-effekt wirken kann? 
günni

----------


## lucy230279

hallo monsti, 
danke für die eröffnung dieses threads. ich selber bin zwar eher für die schulmedizin, aber ich denke mehr aus unkenntnis über alternativen.
habe homöopathie erst einmal probiert, da ich es aber nicht wusste, dass es keine medikamente sind, habe ich daran gegglaubt und es hat geholfen. war in einem seminar für chordirigieren, wo man nun auch mal singen muss und eines morgens ging nix mehr, stimme weg. ein anderer teilnehmer, angehender heilpraktiker, "verabreichte" mir etwas homöopathisches und 2 tage später war meine stimme wieder da, nicht zu 100% aber das war trotzdem beeindruckend.
ich bin der meinung, dass, zumindestens ich persönlich, auf den placeboeffekt nur reagiere, wenn ich nichts davon weiß.
du kennst meinen gesundheitszustand und ich denke, dass ich bei gelegenheit wirklich mal auf alternativen zurückgreife um wenigstens mal schmerzfrei zu werden. zumindestens werde ich es versuchen, wahrscheinlich mit ostheopathie. ich denke, wenn man völlig unvoreingenommen an die sache herangeht und auch die gedanken zulässt, dass es eben eine andere form der heilung ist, sprich, man einfach daran glaubt, dann wird es funktionieren. 
ich denke aber auch, dass alternative medizin nicht für jeden geeignet ist. wenn der kopf dafür nicht frei ist, hat es keinen zweck, jemandem die heilungschancen einreden zu wollen. 
ich finde, beide arten, sowohl schulmedizin als auch alternative medizin sollten zusammenarbeiten. letztendlich entscheidet der patient, welche methode er wählt.
es wird niemals ein art, DAS allheilmittel sein.
beide seiten sollten sich nicht gegenseitig verurteilen und die vertreter beider seiten sollten sich sachlich unterhalten. 
dass es scharlatane und betrüger gibt, kann man nicht abstreiten, aber wenn jemand behauptet, einige methoden wären betrug usw. erwarte ich wissenschaftliche beweise. sonst wird hier niemand verurteilt!! 
von daher bin ich der gleichen meinung wie du: ich hoffe auf eine angenehme, erfrischende, sachliche und keineswegs ausartende diskussion. 
denkt daran "lucy is watching you"  :laughter01:

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Monsti! 
Vielen Dank für Eröffnung eines neuen Thema's/Thread's und auch ich hoffe hier auf eine angenehme Diskussion! 
Zum Thema: 
Was ich von Homöopathie halte im allgemeinen, ist bekannt, ich glaube nicht wirklich daran (bis auf 2 Ausnahmen, siehe unten). Auch wenn viele Verfechter nun innerlich aufstöhnen und die Augen verdrehen, da sie sagen, es hat weniger was mit Glauben zu tun. 
2 AHA-Effekte hatte ich aber doch, einen in der Kindheit, einen letztes Jahr. 
In der Kindheit hatte ich sehr starken Heuschnupfen und meine Mutter bekam die Empfehlung des Kinderarztes mir doch mal Heuschnupfenmittel DHU zu kaufen, sei homöopathisch und wirke bei seinen Heuschnupfen-Patienten meistens recht gut und schnell. 
Also wurden die Tropfen gekauft, denn meine Eltern wollten eigentlich nicht, daß ich ab frühester Kindheit die damals üblichen Teldane-Tabletten nehme, da diese eben auch sehr müde machten und später in der Schule wäre das nicht die optimale Lösung gewesen.
Ohne Heuschnupfenmedikamente konnte ich kaum aus den Augen schauen, ständig niesen, die Nase lief dauerhaft und rausgehen wollte ich gar nicht mehr, wenn die Pollen flogen.
Als Kind wußte ich überhaupt nicht, was in diesen Tropfen drin war, ich habe nur recht schnell gemerkt, daß die halfen und zwar genial schnell und langanhaltend! Wenn wir unterwegs waren mit den Rädern, gab es bei schlimmsten Beschwerden die Tropfen und 10 Minuten später war alles erstmal vorbei und ich konnte ungestört an z.B. Rapsfeldern vorbeigehen. 
Diese Tropfen haben mich auch über die Pubertät geretten, leider haben meine Allergien massiv zugenommen, so daß ich heutzutage halt doch schulmedizinische Tabletten nehme, die neueste Generation macht auch nicht mehr müde, aber probiert habe ich das doch nochmal irgendwann vor ca. 5 Jahren, leider ohne großen Erfolg. Die Tropfen reichen nur noch aus, wenn nicht viel an Pollen durch die Gegend fliegt, sprich, wenn es regnet und die Beschwerden nicht so ausgeprägt sind wie sonst. 
Vor 1 Jahr hatte ich dann das nächste AHA-Erlebnis.
Letztes Jahr im heißen Sommer hat mir meine Varicosis am rechten Bein sehr zugesetzt mit geschwollenem Fuß, Schmerzen und auch Schweregefühl im Bein. Meine damalige (zusätzlich homöopathisch ausgebildete) Allgemeinmedizinerin empfahl mir ebenfalls Tropfen von DHU, Name weiß ich jetzt nicht, kann ich nachreichen. Ich glaubte vor einem Jahr auch schon nicht mehr an die Homöopathie und von daher habe ich mir Tropfen zwar gekauft, aber ohne groß auf Wirkung zu hoffen.  
Wieder wurde ich angenehm überrascht! Es dauerte zwar ein paar Stunden, aber dann merkte ich, wie die Schmerzen nachließen und auch die Schwellungen weniger wurden. Ebenso dieses "schwere Beine"-Gefühl besserte sich. Die Beschwerden verschwanden nicht komplett, aber es wurde wesentlich besser und ich kam vor allem auch abends mal wieder in einen normalen Schuh rein, was vorher tagelang nicht wirklich möglich war! 
Diese Tropfen stehen jetzt in der Hausapotheke und wenn die ersten Symptome auftreten, nehme ich sie auch wieder. Placebo-Effekt?? 
Auch wenn die Verfechter der Homöopathie immer sagen, daß Hahnemann sich im Grab umdrehen würde, wüßte er von den gemischten homöopathischen Tropfen, weil es eben dem Grundsatz irgendwie widerspricht, so meine ich zumindest, daß mir die Sachen helfen.  
Ich habe auch schon andere Sachen probiert in Form von Globulis bei anderen Erkrankungen, aber da hatte ich keinen Erfolg mit, deswegen sage ich auch, ich glaube nicht daran. Ich kann auch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wie sich ein Mensch ausschließlich homöopathisch behandeln lassen kann, vor allem, wenn es um schwerwiegende Erkrankungen geht.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Liebe Leute,  wenn homöopathische Mittel angeblich keine Medikamente sind, dann frage ich mich, warum ich sie nur in der Apotheke bekomme. Etliche Mittel/Potenzen sind auch verschreibungspflichtig (z.B. Belladonna bis einschließlich D3).  @Günni: Ja, ich möchte gerne eine faire Diskussion. Unterschiedlicher Ansicht zu sein, ist das eine, Respekt vor den jeweiligen Ansichten und SchreiberInnen zu haben, das andere. Ich denke, dies sollte unter erwachsenen Menschen möglich sein.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Smurf

> Liebe Leute,  wenn homöopathische Mittel angeblich keine Medikamente sind, dann frage ich mich, warum ich sie nur in der Apotheke bekomme. Etliche Mittel/Potenzen sind auch verschreibungspflichtig (z.B. Belladonna bis einschließlich D3).

 *Hi Monsti,  
also als Arzneimittel sehe ich diese Sachen schon an, denn wie Du richtig schreibst, sind sie zumindest apothekenpflichtig. Von der Verschreibungspflicht wußte ich bis eben noch nichts, danke für die Info.  
Als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (NEM) würde ich Globulis und Co. auch nicht ansehen, wie hier auch schon irgendwann mal geschrieben wurde, denn dann könnte ich die auch im Supermarkt bekommen. Wobei auch mein Magnesium apothekenpflichtig ist, was streng genommen auch ein NEM ist, allerdings höchstdosiert und eine ganz spezielle Mg-Art beinhaltet.  
Komischerweise zweifelt hier niemand die sogenannten NEM's an, denn das, was man im Supermarkt so an Magnesium, Calcium und Multivitaminen bekommt, müßte doch eigentlich dann auch einen Placebo-Effekt haben, oder hat hier irgendjemand wissenschaftlich belegte Studien zur Hand, die beweisen, daß die Einnahme von z.B. Multivitaminen dem Körper gut tut und es kein Placebo-Effekt ist. So nach dem Motto:"Ich tu mir was gutes und nehme A-Z morgens als Brausetablette ein, damit geht es mir dann viel besser!" Müßte dann doch eigentlich auch Spinnerei sein, oder?? 
Ja, ja, ich weiß, da sind die Wirkstoffe noch enthalten, anders wie bei der Homöopathie und auch Vitaminen wird eine bestimmte Wirkung nachgesagt, das wird den homöopathischen Sachen aber auch! Vitamine und Co. kann man sich aber über gesunde Ernährung besser zuführen, als über irgendwelche Brausetabletten, ich nehme dieses hochdosierte Apotheken-Magnesium auch nur, weil ich ärztlicherseits dazu verdonnert wurde, weil mein Mg-Spiegel trotz Einnahme an der unteren Grenze weilt. 
Was ist mit der Akupunktur? Auch alles quatsch? Meine Krankenkasse übernimmt teilweise die Akupunktur, nämlich dort, wo die Studienmodelle Erfolg gezeigt haben (Migräne, HWS und ich glaube auch LWS). Schmeißen die ihr Geld zum Fenster heraus? Eher nicht. Also hat sicherlich auch die Akupunktur eine Berechtigung, ich selber habe es probiert mehrmals sogar, leider ohne Erfolg. Aber immerhin habe ich das probiert und bin da auch mit der Einstellung rangegangen:"Schaden kann es nicht." Hätte es was gebracht, wäre ich damals sehr glücklich gewesen, so bin ich leider auf Triptane bei der Migräne angewiesen.  
Nachdenkliche Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Man könnte auch noch die Hypnose-Therapie zur Sprache bringen. Auch Quatsch? Dass sie bei den meisten Menschen möglich ist, dürfte außer Frage stehen. Ist auch sie nur eine Art "Mega-Placebo" und hat insofern nur einen untergeordneten Stellenwert?  Auch nachdenkliche Grüße Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Monsti,  
von der Hypnose-Therapie kenne ich zuwenig. Hast Du das mal probiert? 
Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Ja, ich wurde schon mal hypnotisiert, und zwar im Rahmen meiner Psychotherapie in der Klinik. Allerdings holte man mich relativ frühzeitig wieder aus der Hypnose heraus, da ich wohl mit panischer Angst reagiert hatte. U.a. aufgrund jener Hypnose wurde später die Posttraumatische Belastungsstörung diagnostiziert. Sprich: Bei mir wurde sie zu Diagnosezwecken, nicht aber zur Therapie eingesetzt.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Monsti,  
wie hast Du denn die Hypnose erlebt bzw. wenn man da was von mitbekommt, wie ist das Gefühl? Oder merkt man beim "aufwachen" irgendwas? 
Fragende Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Urologiker, 
es gibt aber doch den Placeboeffekt. Dies ist doch im Hinblick auf Heilung ein positiver Effekt. Um diesen möglichst groß zu gestalten (meinetwegen auch nur als Mitnahmeeffekt eines "wirksamen" Medikaments), ist es eben wichtig, dass ein Arzt mir sagt, warum ich genau dieses Medikament bekomme, und auf welche Wirkung ich hoffen soll.
Dein Einwand:"* Das macht die Identifikation mit dem Medikament ("das ist MEIN Medikament) natürlich reichlich schwieriger."* 
Mit wenigen Worten kannst Du als Arzt doch ein Medikament zu "*meinem*" Medikament machen. Weil es das ist, was Du aus einer Fülle von Medikamenten, in meiner derzeitigen Situation, als das Passendste ausgesucht hast. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## urologiker

@ulrike - GNADE.  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Urologiker- sie sei Dir gewährt.  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Bin mal wieder im Netz fündig geworden. Es geht um den Placeboeffekt. Eure Meinung dazu würde mich interessieren. Hier der link: http://www.das-heilende-bewusstsein.de/7.html

----------


## Jerusha

Ich hab da mal ganz eine andere Frage: Auf dieser, und auch anderen Seiten, steht:  
Die Hypnotherapie ist heute ein anerkanntes therapeutisches Verfahren. 
Von wem anerkannt? Von der Hochschulmedizin  :Huh?:   
Zum Link "Placebo": Auf dieser Seite geht es m.M.n. nicht um den Placeboeffekt, sondern um Werbung für Heiler. (Wozu sonst die Adressliste der Heiler?).

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Ulrike,  netter Hinweis, ich könnte Stunden darüber plauschen. Aber es ist darin mehrfach von geistigem Heilen und sogar von Handauflegen die Rede. Ob wir wohl darüber trotzdem diskutieren dürfen? Vielleicht, wenn wir das nur so gaaaanz außen am Rande erwähnen? Der Placeboeffekt ist trotz vielfacher Untersuchungen noch nicht von der Wissenschaft zufrieden stellend erklärt und schon gar nicht bewiesen. Trotzdem wird er bei anderen Untersuchungen als Vergleichsmaßstab, sozusagen als Nullstellung wie bei einem Messinstrument, benutzt. Wie aber alle wissen ist der Placeboeffekt nicht nur null, sondern hat durchaus bei verschiedenen Menschen unterschiedlich starke Wirkungen. Dadurch disqualifiziert er sich quasi selbst bei verblindeten randomisierten Studien und deshalb besteht zumindestens der Verdacht, dass diese Studien entweder zu falschen Ergebnissen kommen oder doch stark daneben sind. Das sehe nicht nur ich so, sondern auch viele Mediziner (sorry pianoman). Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass geistiges Heilen und der Placeboeffekt sich stark ähneln oder sogar dasselbe sind, hat man vielleicht ein Denkmodell, mit dem man weiter arbeiten kann. Mir erscheint es unerheblich, ob eine nicht erklärbare Heilwirkung von einem geschluckten Kalkkügelchen oder von einer mitfühlend oder sogar liebevoll aufgelegten Hand ausgelöst wird, meinetwegen auch noch von nicht mehr nachweisbaren Inhaltsstoffen in Wassertropfen.  Unsere Medizin, die ich nach wie vor für gut und notwendig erachte, hat sich in den letzten 700 -800 Jahren aus dem entwickelt, was man schnell und einfach von der Volksmedizin (Kräuterweiblein, weisen Frauen, z.T,. Alchimisten und Medizinmännern) abgucken konnte. Allerdings auch nur das vordergründige und materielle. Die geistigen Fähigkeiten waren nicht so einfach zu übernehmen, dafür brauchte man auch Talent, dass so nicht jedem Medizinstudenten gegeben war. Beim alten Hippokrates, auf den unsere Ärzte noch immer ihren Eid ablegen, war das Handauflegen gleichwertiger Bestandteil neben seinen anderen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten. Die Medizin hat auf dem Abgeguckten stetig aufgebaut, auch neues hinzugefügt und alles in allem Erstaunliches zuwege gebracht, auch wenn viele Nachweise erst sehr viel später erfolgten. Aber bei allen Erfolgen, es ist nur die halbe Medizin. Auch der normalen Medizin schwant es, dass der Mensch vielleicht doch nicht nur eine biologische Maschine ist, die entsprechend gewartet oder repariert, wie ein Auto funktioniert. Es ergeben sich manchmal Grenzen, wo man keine vermutete und Besserungen, die man sich nicht erklären kann. Da diese zu oft vorkommen, um sie unter den Tisch kehren zu können, hat man diesen Phänomenen die Namen Placeboeffekt und Spontanheilung gegeben. Beide noch nicht abschließend wissenschaftlich erklärbar , aber immer gerne gebraucht, wenn man nicht mehr weiß, warum ein Krankheitsbild sich zum besseren wendet. Also hoffen wir zum Wohle der Kranken auf noch viele Placeboeffekte und Spontanheilungen, auch wenn wir damit den einen oder anderen in Verwirrung und Erklärungsnotstand stürzen.  Gruß katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Jerusha, 
sehr aufmerksam, das mit den Heileradressen. Hast Du schon mal die Werbehinweise in diesem Forum angesehen? Ist auch der eine oder andere Hinweis auf alternative Behandlungsmethoden bei. Ist das deshalb hier unseriös? Ich glaube nicht.
Sieh das doch mal so : ein Goldstück bleibt ein Goldstück, auch wenn es mal in den Mist gefallen ist. 
Gruß
Katzograph

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha 
Bezüglich der Hypnotherapie habe ich mir die gleiche Frage auch schon gestellt. Da steht ja auch nur anerkannt, aber nicht von wem. Falls es wissenschaftlich nicht anerkannt sein sollte, vertraue ich mal auf Aufklärung von pianoman. 
@ katzograph 
habe natürlich auch erkannt, dass die Betrachtung des dort erklärten Placeboeffekts uns in Grenzbereiche der Forumsregeln führt. Denke aber doch, dass wir noch innerhalb der Grenze bleiben können, wenn wir uns Gedanken darüber machen, wie man einen Placeboeffekt möglichst groß ausfallen lassen kann. Auch die Frage, ob ein Placeboeffekt allein schon Heilung von einer sehr schweren Erkrankung bewirken kann, ist ja durchaus diskussionswürdig.  
Bezüglich des Eids des Hippokrates, wird der meines Wissens nach nicht mehr geleistet. Wurde glaube ich abgeschafft. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Katzograph,   

> Sehr aufmerksam, das mit den Heileradressen. Hast Du schon mal die Werbehinweise in diesem Forum angesehen? Ist auch der eine oder andere Hinweis auf alternative Behandlungsmethoden bei. Ist das deshalb hier unseriös? Ich glaube nicht.

 die Frage nach der Werbung hier, habe ich schon lange gestellt :-) und auch eine Antwort bekommen.  http://www.patientenfragen.net/alter...html#post38126 (Beitrag Nr. 18 und 19) 
Wie kommst du darauf, daß ich diese Seite hier unseriös finden könnte? Habe ich dieses Wort in meinem Beitrag verwendet? Habe ich den Link "bewertet"? Habe ich irgend eine Bewertung zu Seite von Patientenfragen geschrieben?
Irgendwie wird hier gerne mit Unterstellungen gearbeitet und viel in "Feststellungen" hineininterpretiert.   

> Sieh das doch mal so : ein Goldstück bleibt ein Goldstück, auch wenn es mal in den Mist gefallen ist.

 Wo siehst du denn ein Goldstück auf der Seite zum Placebo-Effekt? Und was würdest du als Mist bezeichnen?  
Viele Grüße   :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Jerusha

----------


## katzograph

@Jerusha 
ogottogottogott, da bin ich ja voll gleich in jede Menge Fettnäppchen getreten, so habe ich das gar nicht gemeint,  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:           ich bitte um Entschuldigung. 
Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ein Artikel ja nicht schon deshalb schlecht sein muß, weil er in einer Umgebung steht, die etwas weniger wissenschaftlich ist.
Ich weiß, dass Du die Werbung auch hier schon hinterfragt hast (ist ja auch nur konsequent, wenn mann die Diskussion  u n d  die Werbung von unerwünschten Themen vermeidet). Ich habe Dir keinesfalls irgendetwas unterstellen wollen. Solltest Du trotzdem diesen Eidruck gewonnen haben, so bitte ich ... s.o.
Den Artikel habe ich mit einem Goldstück verglichen, das in den Mist (Werbeumgebung) gefallen ist, mir aber trotzdem gefallen hat. Habe weder Gold noch Mist auf den Placeboeffekt bezogen. 
Ich hoffe, ich habe den Eindruck, Dich irgendwie angegriffen zu haben entkräften können und hoffe, dass Du mir trotz meines ungenau ausgedrückten Kommentares noch einmal verzeihen kannst. 
Gruß vom völlig geknickten
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

@Ulrike 
Der Eid wird in Deutschland nicht mehr geleistet, man ist aber auf der Suche nach einem zeitgemäßen Ersatz. Im Ausland und besonders in den USA ist die Verlesung des Textes und die die im Chor gesprochene Versicherung "Ich schwöre" immer noch an vielen Universitäten ein Bestandteil der Promotionszeremonien. Wie auch immer, man hat ziemlich lange auf diesen alten Herrn geschwört, obwohl nicht mal feststeht, dass der Text von ihm ist. Ansonsten stimme ich Dir uneingeschränkt zu : alles was dem Menschen wirklich hilft, ist dikussionswürdig und über alles, was nur ein bißchen hilft, kann man sich wenigstens unterhalten. 
Wünsche einen schönen Abend
Katzograph

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Katzograph, 
keine Panik! So schnell fühle ich mich nicht angegriffen - und wenn ich tatsächlich angegriffen werden sollte, weiß ich mich zu wehren  :yes_3_cut: .  
Ich frage mich nur, wie kommst du darauf, daß ich den Artikel als schlecht bewerte, oder überhaupt bewerte? Das ist es, was mich hier immer wieder fasziniert. Man macht eine sachliche Feststellung und es wird eine Bewertung hineininterpretiert. 
Die Werbung auf der Seite des PF und der Placebo-Seite unterscheidet sich schon sehr.
Auf die Werbung bei PF hat der Betreiber keinen Einfluß und es handelt sich um weiterführende Links, die Werbung der "Placebo-Seite" steht direkt auf der Seite, auch in den Artikeln und wurde vom Betreiber selbst eingestellt. Das heißt, wenn ich deine Ausführungen zu Goldstück und Mist betrachte: 
Das Goldstück ist mit Mist durchsetzt. 
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?   

> Den Artikel habe ich mit einem Goldstück verglichen, das in den Mist (Werbeumgebung) gefallen ist, mir aber trotzdem gefallen hat.

 Kopf hoch! 
Jerusha

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha 
Die Adressliste beinhaltet Ärzte und Heiler. Ich halte diese Seite deshalb nicht für unseriös, weil gerade auf die Wichtigkeit des Zusammenwirkens von "bewiesener Medizin" und dem nicht so genau erklärbaren abgestellt wird. Es wird auch vor "gewissen" Heilern gewarnt.
Ich stelle mir das im Hinblick auf einen Placeboeffekt so vor. Ein Arzt der rein homöpathisch arbeitet, weil er von der Wirkung der Homöopathie durch und durch überzeugt ist, gibt seinem Patienten das Globuli xy.
Ein sehr schulmedizinisch orientierter Arzt gibt seinem Patienten nach reiflicher Überlegung das Medikament xy. Jetzt unterstelle ich mal, dass bei beiden Patienten eine positive Wirkung eintritt.
Was würde wohl passieren, wenn man nur die übergebenden Ärzte auswechselt. Gleicher Patient gleicher Wirkstoff, aber ein Arzt der nicht davon überzeugt ist, dass das was er da gerade tut 100% richtig ist.
Ich würde bei beiden Patienten eine nicht so gute Wirkung erwarten, da der Placeboeffekt sicher geringer ausfällt. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha, 
muß jetzt noch mal dumm nachfragen. Was meinst Du mit PF ?
Bei mir erscheint keine Werbung wenn ich den link aufrufe.

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Ulrike, 
mit PF meine ich Patientenfragen. Darauf bezog sich katzograph, auf die Werbung hier auf der Seite. 
Viele Grüße 
Jerusha 
PS: Fragen sind nie dumm! ;-)

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Ulrike, 
ich zitiere mal:   

> Jetzt unterstelle ich mal, dass bei beiden Patienten eine positive Wirkung eintritt.

 Genau darin liegt das Problem. Ernsthaft diskutieren und Vergleiche und Tests anstellen kann man nur über Fakten, nicht über Unterstellungen. Annehmen kann man viel ... 
Wenn es ein Medikament und ein homöopathisches Mittel gäbe, die exakt die gleiche Wirkung erzielen, könnte man diesen Versuch machen. Aber was würde er bringen? 
Ein Arzt wird einem Patienten wohl nie ein Medikament verschreiben, von dem er nicht überzeugt ist. Also erzielt er immer den größtmöglichen Effekt (Wirkung des Medikamentes und Placebo-Effekt). Wo ist das Problem? 
Viele Grüße
Jerusha

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha 
wie verhält es sich denn z.B. mit Schmerzen. Dies ist doch eine rein subjektive Empfindung und nicht wissenschaftlich messbar. Deswegen werden aber trotzdem Schmerzmittel eingesetzt mit der Hoffnung auf Schmerzlinderung. Aber diese ist dann auch wieder nicht meßbar, sondern rein subjektives Empfinden.
Auch ein Arzt kann keine Garantien geben, weil es eben manchmal keine Fakten gibt an die man sich halten kann. Fakt ist dann einfach ob etwas (rein subjektiv) schmerzlindernd gewirkt hat oder nicht.

----------


## Jerusha

@ Ulrike 
Ich habe den Eindruck, du wirfst ziemlich viel durcheinander.
Da nur Subjekte (keine Objekte) Empfindungen haben, sind Empfindungen subjektiv, da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Folglich können Schmerzen auch nur subjektiv empfunden werden. 
Wenn jemand Schmerzen hat, dann ist das eine Tatsache und keine Annahme/Vermutung, auch wenn sie nur der empfindet, wahrnehmen kann, der die Schmerzen hat. Oder kennst du jemanden der schon mal gesagt hat: "Ich vermute, ich habe Schmerzen." ?
Der Schmerz ist eine Tatsache (und hat i.d.R. eine Ursache, die es letztendlich zu beseitigen gilt), die Empfindung ist subjektiv (also mehr oder weniger stark). Ein Schmerzmittel hat einen Wirkstoff und wirkt schmerzlindernd. Welche Dosis jemand benötigt ist sicherlich individuell unterschiedlich genauso wie die empfundene Stärke des Schmerzes. 
Worauf willst du hinaus? Auf Placebo-Effekt?

----------


## Pianoman

Umfangreiche und detallierte Informationen zum Placebo-Effekt:  http://www.neuro24.de/placeboeffekte.htm http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/archiv/artikel.asp?src=heft&id=28375  Es ist für eine inhaltlich gehaltvolle Diskussion durchaus sinnvoll, die o.g.Texte komplett zu lesen.     Pianoman (Mod.)

----------


## Jerusha

@ pianoman 
Ein Thema, das mich interessiert, und das auch auf dieser "Placebo-Seite" (Link von Ulrike) angesprochen wurde, ist die Hypnotherapie. Und zwar die Frage, von wem sie anerkannt wurde. Es wird auf derartigen Seiten immer darauf verwiesen, daß die Hypnotherapie inzwischen anerkannt sei, aber nicht gesagt, von wem. (s. meinen Beitrag #115)  
Ist die Hypnotherapie eine von der Wissenschaft anerkannte Heilmethode? 
Falls ja, bei welchen Beschwerden/Krankheiten wird sie eingesetzt? 
Viele Grüße
Jerusha

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha 
für bestimmte Indikationen ist sie wohl anerkannt: http://dgh-hypnose.de/up/GUT-WBP.pdf und http://www.dgh-hypnose.de/con/home&Nr=479 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## katzograph

@ pianoman 
habe die beiden empfohlenen Artikel gelesen, dem ist kaum etwas hizuzufügen außer vielleicht noch der Artikel  www.aeksh.de/shae/2006/200608/h068038a.html. Ist aber dem vorangegangenen ziemlich ähnlich. 
Was mich bei diesen ganzen hochwissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen etwas stutzig macht, sind die Formulierungen wie "es ist zu vermuten, wahrscheinlich etc pp."
Zitat : "_Da ist mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit zu erwarten, dass eine Reihe von ihnen von selbst in eine Phase kommen, in der es ihnen wieder etwas besser geht._ _Ähnliches gilt für das Aufsuchen eines alternativen Heilers. "_ Zitat Ende.
"Wahrscheinlichkeit, ähnliches usw. daraus entnehme ich, dass die Wissenschaft zwar einen oder mehrere Effekte des Placebo feststellen, messen und sowohl qualitativ als auch quantitativ bewerten kann, aber nicht weiß, wodurch er in Wirklichkeit ausgelöst wird und wie die Wirkung zustande kommt. Ja es gibt ja noch nicht einmal eine Einigung darauf, ob es eine Wirkung gibt. Das finde ich zwar ganz in Ordnung, Wissenschaft ist ja meistens nichts Abgeschlossenes, sondern etwas, was im Fluß ist, aber es ist doch komisch, dass im Namen der Wissenschaft noch nicht erklärbare Vorkommnisse mit noch nicht geklärten anderen Vorkommnissen erklärt werden. Wenn man als Befürworter von noch nicht erklärbaren alternativen Behandlungen dann diese mit den wissenschaftlich noch nicht erklärbaren aber festgestellten Wirkungen vergleicht oder gleichsetzt, dann wird man als goldener Blödmann hingestellt. Ist das der "wenn zwei das Gleiche tun, ist es noch lange nicht Dasselbe" Effekt? 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

@ Jerusha 
ich habe nicht gemeint, dass Du den Artikel bewertet hast. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass Artikel, die in einem nicht sooo seriösem Umfeld stehen, bei Dir es etwas schwerer haben, anerkannt zu werden. Da war ich im Irrtum, wie wir nun festgestellt haben. Ich fand den Artikel ganz gut (Goldstück), die Umgebung nicht so toll (Mist),
das war alles, was ich ausdrücken wollte. 
Danke für das "Kopf hoch" 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor, und bin so klug, als wie zuvor.
Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.
Aber wie soll denn überhaupt Wissen im Zusammenhang mit Individuen funktionieren? Da jeder Mensch anders ist, ist es doch auch die Ausgangslage. Wenn etwas einer Vielzahl gut tut, dann heißt das doch noch lange nicht, dass dies für mich persönlich auch gilt. Es kann ja auch das Gegenteil der Fall sein. Andererseits ist dies aber genau die alles entscheidende Frage. Bloß kann mir die Keiner beantworten.
Dann ist es ja auch noch so, dass selbst eine sofortige Besserung von irgendwas 
vielleicht langfristig betrachtet einen hohen Preis fordert. Ich denke schon auch immer an die Möglichkeit, dass die Behebung eines Symptoms im Gesamtzusammenhang schädlich sein kann, bzw. unter welchen Bedingungen ein Symptom Sinn machen könnte. 
Aber wie gesagt: Da steh ich nun ich armer Tor, und bin so klug als wie zuvor.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> Dann ist es ja auch noch so, dass selbst eine sofortige Besserung von irgendwas 
> vielleicht langfristig betrachtet einen hohen Preis fordert.

 Hast Du zufällig ein Beispiel zu dieser These parat?   

> Ich denke schon auch immer an die Möglichkeit, dass die Behebung eines Symptoms im Gesamtzusammenhang schädlich sein kann, bzw. unter welchen Bedingungen ein Symptom Sinn machen könnte.  
> Liebe Grüße Ulrike

 Was möchtest Du dem Leser hier damit sagen?? 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Jerusha

@ Ulrike   

> Aber wie soll denn überhaupt Wissen im Zusammenhang mit Individuen funktionieren? Da jeder Mensch anders ist, ist es doch auch die Ausgangslage. Wenn etwas einer Vielzahl gut tut, dann heißt das doch noch lange nicht, dass dies für mich persönlich auch gilt.

 Nur so ein Gedanke von mir: 
Vielleicht gibt es gerade deswegen, weil nicht jeder Mensch 100%ig gleichartig ist und reagiert eine so große Auswahl an Medikamenten - für jeden das Geeignetste - und nicht nur 12 Heilmittelchen, die bei jedem gegen alles helfen sollen.    :x_hello_3_cut:  
Jerusha 
PS:  

> Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor, und bin so klug, als wie zuvor.

 Ich muß jetzt aber nicht deinen Spruch in meine Beiträge übernehmen, oder?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Muschel, 
Bsp: Antibiotika. Bitte das Wörtchen "vielleicht" beachten. 
Bei mir ist die Verwendung von Ab auch mit Angst besetzt. Konnte leider einen Zusammenhang zw. Ab-Behandlung (die geholfen haben bei der Keimtötung) und daraufhin folgenden längerandauernden Problemen anderer Art (eher immunologisch) nicht ausschließen. Dies war leider zu häufig, als dass ich noch von Zufall ausgehen kann. 
Bezüglich der Symptome ist das halt meine Art damit umzugehen. Ich stelle mir auch bei eher negativen Sachen noch etwas Positives vor. Ich kann einen Schmerz auch als heilend empfinden (natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissen Maß) einen Pickel kann ich ich als Ausleitung von etwas negativen betrachten, eine verstärkte Regelblutung kann ich auch als Form der Ausleitung von Negativem sehen. Wenn jemand Nachts zur Toilette gehen muß, könnte dies auch eine Thromboseprophylaxe sein. Nenn es meinetwegen Selbstplazebo.
Wenn ein Glas halbleer ist, dann wird es durch den Placebo halbvoll.  
LG Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha, 
Das Geeignetste ist aber immer nur eine Vermutung. Es ist niemals Wissen. 
Den Spruch hat mir mein Sohn reingeschmuggelt, nach dem wir über das Video gelacht haben. Ich weiß sowieso nicht wie ich ihn wieder los werde, fand ihn dann aber auch ein bischen zum lächeln. Du kannst ihn Dir gern aber mal ausleihen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Jerusha

@ Ulrike   

> Das Geeigneste ist aber immer nur eine Vermutung. Es ist niemals Wissen.

 Wie kommst du darauf? 
Es gibt Wissenschaftler die die komplizierten Vorgänge im menschlichen Körper erforscht haben (ich kann sie dir leider nicht erklären). Und auch die Wirkungsweise von Medikamenten wurde erforscht. 
Sprich: Es gibt Allgemeingültiges (Wissen)! - auch bei Individuen.  
PS: Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, wie ich bei einem Zitat auch den Namen mit in die Sprechblase bekomme? Danke!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha, 
deswegen kann es trotzdem beim Individuum ganz anders wirken als erhofft oder erwartet. Es handelt sich nur um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.

----------


## Jerusha

@ Ulrike 
Bring bitte ein konkretes Beispiel.

----------


## Jerusha

Noch eine Frage an alle zum Placebo-Effekt: 
Wirkt dieser auch bei zahnmedizinischen Behandlungen?  
Und an die Vertreter der Homöopathie: 
Wie behandelt die Homöopathie Zahnerkrankungen und alles was damit einhergehen kann?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha, 
das einfachste Beispiel ist ein anaphylaktischer Schock. Im ungünstigsten Fall tödlich. 
Deine zweite Frage wird vielleicht eher beantwortet, wenn Du sie unter Homöopathie postest.

----------


## Pianoman

Mir ist der Sinn einer Diskussion über den Placebo-Effekt aus der Sicht als Patient eigentlich unverständlich.   Bin ich krank, benötige ich von meiner Ärztin möglicherweise ein Medikament, möglicherweise eine andere Therapieform; jedoch gewiss keine Behandlung, die auschließlich auf Suggestion und damit auf Placebo-Wirkung abstellt.   Mir - als Patient - ist wichtig, dass für jede Therapie ein Wirkungsnachweis erbracht wurde, und ich habe langjähriges Vertrauen in meine Ärztin, dass sie mir eine Therapie verordnet, die sich im Rahmen üblicher wissenschaftsmedizinischer Nachweise als sinnvoll herausgestellt hat.  Bisher hatte sie mit allen Behandlungen den erwarteten Erfolg. Sollte sich durch das Vertrauen in ihre Kompetenz die Effektivität ihrer Behandlungen verstärken, ist es um so besser.   Wesentlich ist aber letztlich die wirksame Therapie.  Und über die Regeln, nach denen sie - als Fachfrau - und ich - als aufgeklärter Patient- Evidenz beurteilen, sind wir uns einig, da wir z.B. solche Grafiken kennen, wie die, mit der im Beitrag von -Neuro24- die Wirkung von Placebo im Vergleich mit trizyklischer Antidepressiva beschrieben wird.  Eindeutiger geht´s doch wohl kaum. Und das auch noch in einem Bereich, in dem von je her die höchsten Placebo-Effekte beschrieben werden.  Wie soll ich mir eigentlich eine Placebo-orientierte (hirnrissiger Gedanke) Therapie vorstellen ? Sag ich meiner Ärztin vorher, dass ich gerne eine wirkstoffreie Pille hätte und bitte sie dann, mir einzureden, dass diese wirkt ?

----------


## Jerusha

@ Ulrike 
Redest du jetzt von Nebenwirkungen/Risiken? Ich dachte, es geht um Placebo. 
Um was geht es dir eigentlich? Kannst du mal zusammenhängend darlegen, worin du ein Problem siehst beim Placebo-Effekt?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha, 
ich habe kein Problem mit dem Placeboeffekt. 
Ich habe manchmal ein Problem mit "wirksamen" Medikamenten, da diese eben unvorhersehbar anders wirken können, klinische Studien hin oder her. Kein Mensch weiß vorher (es besteht eben kein Wissen) ob das Mittel wie gewünscht und erwartet wirkt oder ob der Schuß nach hinten losgeht.
Bei Medikamenten ist ja beschrieben in welche Mechanismen sie eingreifen (in so weit besteht teilweise Wissen) welche Auswirkungen dieser Eingriff dann aber konkret beim Individum hat, läßt sich aber eben nicht wissen. Das ist dann eine Vermutung.
Darum bin ich der Meinung, dass es wichtig ist, den Körper so gut wie möglich zu  unterstützen, aber möglichst auf der Ebene der optimalen Bedarfsversorgung. Halt so sanft wie möglich eingreifen. Für mich sind Schüssler Salze keine Placebos, für Pianoman wären sie dies. So lange sie bei mir und anderen helfen (aus welchem Grund auch immer) setze ich meinen Körper keinem großen Risiko aus, was ein Medikament im Einzelfall aber durchaus beinhaltet.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was Ulrike wohl meint ist die Paradoxewirkung von Medikamenten, kommt sehr selten vor kann es aber geben.
Damit ist gemeint das die eigentliche Wirkung gegenteilig wirkt, z.B. Valium beruhigt nicht sondern macht noch unruhiger... 
Das hat allerdings NICHTS mit Placeboeffekt zutun. 
Eine anaphylaktische Reaktion ist eine Abwehrreaktion des Körpers auf (irgend) einen bestimmten Stoff, das hat mit Medikamenten nichts zu tun.
Das kann alles sein!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Schubser, 
ich meine im Prinzip das Auftreten von Nebenwirkungen. 
Es ist zwar richtig, dass der anaphylaktische Schock nicht auf Medikamente beschränkt ist, aber er steht dennoch im engen Zusammenhang damit, da gewisse Medikamente ein erhöhtes Potential haben einen solchen auszulösen. 
In dem von Katzgraph eingestelltem link wird der Placebo auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt einer Nichttherapie als passende Option behandelt. 
Ich treffe bei meinem Hausarzt (mit diesem gemeinsam) manchmal genau diese Entscheidung. 
Ein kleines Beispiel. Mein Jüngster hat seit mehreren Wochen Husten. Familiär gibt es eine Belastung übersensibel reagierender Bronchien (Allergien). Darum war mein Hausarzt der Meinung, wir sollten für 2 Wochen ein cortisonspray verwenden. Wir haben dann aber vereinbart erst eine harmlosere Variante auszuprobieren. Die Inhalation mit NaCl-Lösung. Ich sehe 2 Vorteile darin. Für meinen Sohn wird dadurch hoffentlich die Verbindung klar, dass er seine Lunge möglichst nicht durch Inhalation von z.B. Tabakrauch belasten sollte. Dies wurde als Ursache angenommen. Ein Hub mit einem Cortisonspray ist schnell gemacht, eine viertel Stunde zu inhalieren ist da schon nicht so prickelnd. 
Zum Anderen läuft mir das Cortisonspray ja nicht weg. Es bleibt eine Therapieoption. Da aber die NaCl Inhalationen Wirkung zeigen, werden wir es hoffentlich nicht benötigen.
Jetzt kann ich mir aber auch eine Menge Menschen vorstellen, die, wenn sie von ihrem Arzt nichts verordnet bekommen, anders darauf reagieren wie ich.
Wenn dann die richtige Entscheidung des Arztes "noch abwarten" lautet, wäre dann die Vergabe eines Placebos durchaus sinnvoll. Wobei ich natürlich nicht ein Ab bei einem Virusinfekt meine. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Jerusha

Wie oft tritt denn diese paradoxe Wirkung auf bzw. schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen?  
Soll man z. B. (ich kenne die Fallzahlen nicht) 9.999 Menschen unbehandelt lassen, weil beim 10.000 diese paradoxe Wirkung oder eine schwerwiegende Nebenwirkung auftritt? 
Zum Wissen: Man weiß, wie das Medikament wirkt, und man weiß auch, daß und welche Nebenwirkungen bei x/% der Behandelten auftreten können. Man *weiß* es und kann es auf dem Beipackzettel nachlesen. Und man weiß auch, wie man dann als Arzt reagieren muß, welche Gegenmaßnahmen man einleiten muß.  
Ich bin auch kein Freund von starken Medikamenten und versuche erst andere Methoden, sanftere (Haus-)Mittel (oder wie immer man das nennen will) oder eben (z.B. Rückenbeschwerden) selbst etwas zu tun. Es kommt doch aber immer auf die "Erkrankung" an. Eine Erkältung ist für mich eine Befindlichkeitsstörung, keine "Erkrankung". Alles, was von selbst wieder "ausheilt", würde ich persönlich nicht als "Krankheit" bezeichnen.    

> Jetzt kann ich mir aber auch eine Menge Menschen vorstellen, die, wenn sie von ihrem Arzt nichts verordnet bekommen, anders darauf reagieren wie ich.

 Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß die Menschen das verstehen, wenn der Arzt ihnen erklärt, daß es nicht so schlimm ist, um mit Medikamenten, die extreme Nebenwirkungen haben (können), behandelt zu werden.  
Warum sollte man einen Menschen durch die Gabe von Placebos in seinem Glauben, daß er ernsthaft erkrankt sei, bestärken? (Bei ernsthaften Erkrankungen wird wohl niemand auf die Idee kommen, ein Placebo zu verschreiben.)  
@Ulrike
Eine ganz persönliche Frage: Warum gehst du wegen des Hustens deines Kindes zum Arzt, wenn du doch so von den Schüssler-Salzen überzeugt bist und man damit alles heilen kann? (Eine ganz ernst gemeinte Frage, ohne ironischen oder sonstigen Unterton.) 
@ Patientenschubser
Danke für die Info. Kann die paradoxe Wirkung auch bei einer Narkose vorkommen? Daß man also immer unruhiger wird, je mehr Narkosemittel man bekommt? (Das ist mir mal passiert, die Ärztin war am Verzweifeln, weil sie nicht wußte, wie sie weiter operieren sollte - am Auge.)

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha, 
Schüssler Salze wende ich unterstützend an, oder wenn der Zustand noch nicht so ist, dass ich schon zu einem Arzt gehen sollte.
Ich habe den Husten auch noch nicht mit Schüssler Salzen behandelt, weil ich warte auch da ab, ob eine Behandlung überhaupt erforderlich erscheint.
Leider kann man mit Schüssler Salzen nicht alles heilen. Sie können den Körper, egal bei welcher Erkrankung, aber helfen besser mit einer Erkrankung umzugehen.
Für mich sind Schüssler Salze immer nur eine Unterstützung. Manchmal genügt diese Unterstützung aber nicht und dann muß selbstverständlich auch zusätzlich therapiert werden. Dies entscheidet mein Arzt, der natürlich auch entscheidet ob es überhaupt vertretbar ist abzuwarten und auf die Selbstheilungskräfte zu vertrauen. 
Bezüglich der Vergabe eines Placebos im Sinne eines Vertrauens auf die Selbstheilungskräfte als beste Therapieoption, bin ich der Meinung, dass manche Menschen dann ohne Placebo das Gefühl haben könnten, dass der Arzt ihre Erkrankung nicht ernst nimmt, oder dann sagen, der verschreibt nichts um mir zu helfen.
Die abwartende Position kann auch bei schweren Erkrankungen ja durchaus richtig sein. Wenn Du Günnis Eintrag unter MS gelesen hast, ist dies ja auch durchaus eine vertretbare Entscheidung. Besser geht es dann aber jemanden doch vielleicht mit Hilfe eines Plazebos, weil er dann das Gefühl hat, er hätte eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit der Einflußnahme und dies würde das Gefühl des Ausgeliefert seins schwächen.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Jerusha

@ Ulrike 
nur ganz kurz, muß gleich weg ...   

> Wenn Du Günnis Eintrag unter MS gelesen hast

 Nein habe ich nicht. Wo finde ich den?   

> Besser geht es dann aber jemanden doch vielleicht mit Hilfe eines Plazebos, weil er dann das Gefühl hat, er hätte eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit der Einflußnahme und dies würde das Gefühl des Ausgeliefert seins schwächen.

 Wenn ich (eben durch Placebos) nur _das Gefühl habe_, daß ich eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit der Einflußnahme habe, dann wird dieses Gefühl bei nicht wirksamen Medikamenten irgendwann verschwinden, weil eben keine Heilung eintritt und sich Enttäuschung breit machen. Es wäre einfach nur (Selbst-)betrug.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie das bei OP´s ist mit der paradoxen Wirkung weiß ich nicht.
Hier wäre es sicherlich auch gut zu wissen was du damals an Medikamenten bekommen hast.
Vll kann das einer unserer Ärzte beantworten. 
Zu den Schüssler Salzen, mM nach lässt sich damit nichts heilen und kurieren... nicht mal unterstützend.
Die Schüssler Salze dienen einzig und allein dem Umsatz der herstellenden Firma. 
Es gibt keine Wirkung ohne Nebenwirkung, egal bei was.   

> Es ist zwar richtig, dass der anaphylaktische Schock nicht auf Medikamente beschränkt ist, aber er steht dennoch im engen Zusammenhang damit, da gewisse Medikamente ein erhöhtes Potential haben einen solchen auszulösen.

 Was für gewisse Medikamente meinst du den? 
Eine anaphylakische Reaktion lässt sich nicht (nur) an Medikamenten festmachen, auch wenn du dies schon wieder tust.
Bei einigen Menschen reicht der Stich einer Biene oder Bremse, der Duft eines Parfums, ein Nahrungsmittel wie z.B. Pilze.
Glaub mir ich weiß wovon ich schreibe.

----------


## Jerusha

@ patientenschubser   

> Wie das bei OP´s ist mit der paradoxen Wirkung weiß ich nicht.
> Hier wäre es sicherlich auch gut zu wissen was du damals an Medikamenten bekommen hast.
> Vll kann das einer unserer Ärzte beantworten.

 Medikamente habe ich keine bekommen oder genommen (außer Schilddrüsenhormone). Oder meinst du das Narkosemittel? Was das war, weiß ich nicht. Ich wurde in der Narkose eben nur ziemlich "lustig" (wie die Ärztin sagte), habe von anno dazumal erzählt, was ich als Kind alles gemacht habe, und bin wohl auf der Liege "herumgehüpft". Zwischendurch habe ich mal etwas mitbekommen (von dem, was ich da so alles trieb und was die Ärztin sagte).  
Was ich nicht so gut fand war, daß die Ärztin mir das wohl nicht gesagt hätte, wenn ich sie nicht darauf angesprochen hätte. Sie muß während der OP (verständlicherweise) ziemlich entnervt gewesen sein, denn sie hat sich gleich bei mir entschuldigt dafür, daß sie dieses und jenes gesagt hat. Sie wußte ja nicht, was ich alles mitbekommen hatte.  
Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig, was das nun war. Bei meiner Schilddrüsen-OP habe ich dem Narkosearzt davon erzählt und die haben mich dann richtig platt gemacht :-)). Wäre ja nicht so gut gewesen, wenn am Hals geschnitten wird und ich mich bewege ;-).

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Oder meinst du das Narkosemittel?

 Logo das war es was ich wissen wollte, wenn du es nicht mehr weißt ist nicht so schlimm. 
HAHAHA ich stell mir das schon sehr komisch vor ein Patient der sich die Seele aus dem Leib plaudert, dem Arzt ein Ohr weg und wieder dran labert HAHAHAHA 
Naja die Ärztin hätte dich schon " niederbügeln" können mit Medikamenten damit du die Klappe hälst..  
HAHAHAHAHA.....

----------


## Jerusha

@patientenschubser 
Die haben mir dann irgend etwas gegeben, das mich ruhig stellte, aber keine Ahnung was, war und ist mir auch egal, Hauptsache es hat gewirkt. Die mußten die OP ja irgendwie zu Ende bringen, waren ja mittendrin zu Gange. 
Ich habe nur gehört, als ich auch mal so halb wach war zwischendurch, wie die Ärztin sagte: Wenn die Patientin nach der OP noch sehen kann, dann ist das ein Wunder.
Das fand ich in dem Moment nicht soooo lustig. Ist aber nichts Schlimmes passiert. Sie hat mich nur ein paarmal im Gesicht geritzt (was aber auch nicht schlimm war, und wovon man nichts mehr sieht). Die Ärztin hat mir echt leid getan im Nachhinein, aber ich konnte ja auch nichts dafür, daß ich in der Narkose lebhaft (mit Händen und Füßen) erzählt habe (ist nunmal so meine Art). 
Jedenfalls konnte sie sich bei der Nachuntersuchung (ein paar Wochen später) sofort an mich erinnern :-)))) und war erstaunt wie ruhig ich im Wachzustand halten kann.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha, (Antwort auf Beitrag #151) 
Günnis Eintrag findest Du hier: http://www.patientenfragen.net/schul...html#post39824 
Bezüglich "nur das Gefühl" wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll das Wort mit Hoffnung (Glaube) zu ersetzen. Unter Pianomans ersten link kam es zu messbaren Veränderungen im Gehirn nach Verabreichung des Placebos. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass an dem Spruch "Glaube kann Berge versetzen" viel dran ist.
Bei der Frage nach der Heilwirkung von Placebos wurde dies auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt betrachtet, dass auch chronische Erkrankungen mit Verbesserungen und Verschlechterungen verlaufen. Das der Placeboeffekt nur die Messung dieses natürlichen Krankheitsverlaufs ist.
Bei jedem "wirksamen" Medikament stelle ich persönlich mir die Frage, ob es nicht besser ist, den Körper das erst mal allein regeln zu lassen und dies Medikament dabei vielleicht im gesamten System eher schadet als nutzt.
Bei Erkrankungen die eher akuter Natur sind (z.B. Virusinfekt) wirst Du ja auch gar nicht enttäuscht, weil sie ja auch wieder ausheilen.

----------


## Jerusha

@ Ulrike 
Danke für den Link. Diesen Beitrag hatte ich gelesen. Ich dachte, du beziehst dich auf einen älteren, ausführlichen Beitrag...  
Hoffnung und Glaube sind zwei verschiedene Dinge! 
Jetzt müssen wir uns erst einmal einigen, von was wir hier reden: Von "Erkrankungen" die von selbst wieder heilen, von Erkrankungen, die einer medizinischen Behandlung bedürfen und geheilt werden können, oder von Erkrankungen, die (bis jetzt) noch nicht heilbar sind. 
Bei "Erkrankungen", die von selbst heilen, also Befindlichkeitsstörungen, muß ich überhaupt keine Medikamente einnehmen, weder wirksame noch unwirksame. 
Bei Erkrankungen, die nur durch Medikamente (einen Wirkstoff) geheilt werden können, ist es wohl sinnvoll, die Medikamente einzunehmen. Was sollen da Placebos bewirken?Das wäre unterlassene Hilfeleistung.  
Bei Erkrankungen, die nicht geheilt werden können, kann man mit wirksamen Medikamenten bestenfalls etwas gegen die Symptome/Auswirkungen der Krankheit tun. Was sollen hier Placebos (bei denen ich glaube, daß sie wirken) anstelle von wirksamen Medikamenten (bei denen ich weiß, daß sie wirken)? Auch das wäre im günstigsten Fall unterlassene Hilfeleistung.   

> "Glaube kann Berge versetzen"

 Ein sehr gefährlicher Satz. Die logische Schlußfolgerung ist, daß Menschen nicht gesund werden (durch eine Spontanheilung, Selbstheilungskräfte, Placebos ...), weil sie nicht genug glauben. 
Und ich kenne Leute, die das auch wortwörtlich so ausdrücken. Z.B. eine Mutter, die ihrem Sohn (22 J., seit Geburt Fehlbildung, Arme zu kurz, Daumen fehlt ...), von klein auf predigt, du mußt nur genug beten, daran glauben, daß du geheilt wirst, dann wird Gott dich heilen. 
Da ist z.B. eine Bekannte schwer enttäuscht (wie gesagt, auf unerfüllten Glauben folgt die Enttäuschung), weil sie eine Frau, die an Krebs erkrankt war, mit **** (eine der Praktiken, über die wir hier nicht diskutieren wollen) nicht heilen konnte.
Ich kann dir versichern, die hat an ihre Fähigkeiten geglaubt. Aber es hat nichts genutzt. Hätte hier nicht der Placebo-Effekt auftreten müssen? 
Ich halte den Placebo-Effekt für eine nette Begleiterscheinung, das Wohlgefühl betreffend, mehr nicht.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Schubser, (Antwort auf Beitrag #152, sorry, aber meine Kopierfunktion spinnt, daher diese Vorgehensweise) 
paradoxe Wirkung auf Narkose. Da es in meiner Familie im Zusammenhang mit Narkose auch mal zu einem nicht erklärbaren Phänomen kam, habe ich mich mal etwas näher mit der Thematik beschäftigt. 
Laut meinem Buch: Pharmakologie und Toxikologie von Estler ist der Wirkungsmechanismus einer Narkose noch nicht geklärt. Ich zitiere: 
" es hat nicht an Anstrengungen gefehlt, den *Wirkungsmechanismus* der Narkotika aufzuklären. Es gibt viele *Narkosetheorien*, aber keine, die völlig schlüssig und überzeugend wäre. Die meisten Theorien basieren auf physikochemischen Eigenschaften der Narkotika, speziell auf ihre Lipophilie. Meyer (1899) und Overton (1901) haben als erste auf diesen _Zusammenhang von Wirksamkeit und Fettlöslichkeit_ der Narkotika hingewiesen..........
Aber da sich befriedigende Struktur-Wirkungs-Beziehungen nicht aufstellen lassen, scheidet eine Wechselwirkung mit spezifischen Rezeptorproteinen aus.
Wahrscheinlicher ist eine unspezifische Reaktion mit Matrixproteinen der Zellmembran, wodurch es dann zu einer verbesserten Interaktion von GABA mit dem GABA A-Rezeptor und damit zu einer Steigerung des Chlorideinstroms in die Zelle und daraus resultierender Hyperpolarisation kommen soll." 
Ich persönlich habe mich dieser 2. Theorie angeschlossen. Es war nämlich so, dass oben erwähnte Person im Vorfeld Narkosen ganz gut vertragen hat. Bei der Narkose die im Anschluß zu Problemen führte, bestand ein medikamentöser Unterschied bezüglich einer zwischenzeitlich eingeführten Medikation. Gegen Kribbelparästhesien war Gabapentin (ein Antiepileptikum) eingeführt worden. Auch da weiß man nicht so genau wie es denn funktioniert, aber es läuft auch über den GABA Rezeptor. 
Mein Gedanke war, der GABA-Rezeptor wird a) über ein Medikament manipuliert und b) über die Narkose. Vielleicht einfach zu viel Manipulation. Da auch eine Kontraindikation bei Gabapentin bezüglich Epilepsie mit Absencen bestand,(da Absencen noch verstärkt werden können) die Ähnlichkeit einer Narkose mit Absencen sich mir zumindestens aufdrängt, haben wir (natürlich in Absprache des Hausarztes) als dann  eine erneute Narkose anstand, vorher vorsichtshalber das Gabapentin abgesetzt, und es ist dann auch im Anschluß der Op zu diesem Phänomen nicht mehr gekommen. 
Bezüglich den von Jerusha beschriebenen Problemen unter der Narkose könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ihre Stoffwechselvorgänge nicht vollkommen regelgerecht ablaufen.
Dazu noch eine kleine Ausführung aus oben zitierten Buch: 
"*Narkotika* sind Stoffe, die bei steigender Konzentration im Gehirn eine zunehmende Hemmung der neuronalen Aktivität bewirken.
Der Reihe nach werden *gehemmt*:
° die Großhirnrinde
° die Basalganglien
° das Kleinhirn
° das Rückenmark
° schließlich auch die vegetativen Zentren, nämlich das Atem- und das Vasomotorenzentrum in der Medulla oblongata" 
An Hand der Inhalationsnarkose lassen sich klinisch relativ gut *vier Stadien* unterscheiden, die in Abhängigkeit von dem jeweiligen Narkosemittel und dessen Konzentration im Inhalationsgemisch mit unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit  durchlaufen werden:
" ° *Stadium I*: _Analgesiestadium_
Dieses Stadium beginnt mit der Zufuhr ds Narkotikums und endet mit dem _Verlust des Bewußtseins._ Die Effekte in diesem Stadium sind im wesentlichen durch eine Hemmung der kortikalen Zentren bedingt. Der Patient zeigt eine zunehmende Eintrübung des Bewußtseins mit gelegentlichen Halluzinationen. Gegen Ende dieses Stadiums ist die Schmerzempfindung aufgehoben, aber die Reflexe sind noch erhalten.
° *StadiumII*_: Exzitationsstadium_
Dieses Stadium beginnt mit dem Verlust des Bewußtseins. Es ist durch _Erregungszustände_ gekennzeichnet. Der Patient kann lachen, schreien und um sich schlagen. Der Muskeltonus, Blutdruck und die Herzfrequenz steigen an, und die Atmung wird unregelmäßig. Erbrechen kann vorkommen. Verständlicher versucht der Anästhesist dieses Stadium rasch zu überwinden.
°* Stadium III:* _Toleranzstadium  (chirurgische Narkose)_ _................................._ _°_* Stadium IV:* _Asphyxie und Paralysestadium_ _....................................._ 
Diese Stadien der Narkose sind so deutlich nur erkennbar bei einer einfachen Narkose, die mit nur einem einfachen Narkosemittel unterhalten wird. Die moderne Kombinationsnarkose und die Narkosemedikation lassen eine klare Abgrenzung dieser Stadien nicht mehr zu." 
Wenn ich das hier gesagte mit dem von Jerusha beschriebenen vergleiche, würde ich nicht von einer paradoxen Wirkung sprechen. Vielmehr scheint es so, als wäre Stadium I und Stadium II nicht regelgerecht verlaufen, bzw. langanhaltend und ausgeprägt. 
Das vorher gesagte macht für mich aber noch mal deutlich, dass ich im Hinblick auf Wirkung eines Medikaments auf ein Individum nicht von "*Wissen"* sprechen würde. Dies besteht eben gerade nicht in vollem Umfang.  
Zu den Schüssler Salzen möchte ich jetzt einfach mal Deinen Gedankengang aufnehmen, es wären reine Placebos. 
An anderer Stelle hatte StarBug von einem Versuch berichtet, dass auch ein Placebo in der Lage war eine meßbare Immunsuppremierung zu bewirken.
In dem von Katzograph eingestellten link war zu lesen, das ein Placebo bessere Ergebnisse aufgewiesen hat im Vergleich zum wirksamen Medikament, wenn keine Unterrichtung über die erhoffte Wirkung erfolgte.
Wenn ich diese Aussagen jetzt so interpretiere, dass die Information der entscheidende Faktor für Wirksamkeit ist, dann gönn mir doch einfach, dass ich für mich einen "passenden" Placebo gefunden habe. Wenn er bei mir wirkt, weil ich genau an eine entsprechende erwünschte Wirkung glaube, was wäre dadurch gewonnen, wenn es jemandem gelingt mir oder einem anderen diesen Glauben zu nehmen?
Schüssler Salze sind sehr preiswert und vielseitig einsetzbar.
Wie gesagt, ist es aber für mich eine Unterstellung, dass es sich um einen reinen Placebo handelt. Aber selbst wenn es einer wäre, wäre er dennoch gut für mich.  
Bezüglich anaphylaktischer Schock hast Du mein Zitat nicht richtig gelesen. Ich habe geschrieben, dass er nicht auf Medikamente beschränkt ist. 
Bezüglich Nahrungsmittel gibt es auch ein unterschiedliches Gefahrenpotential im Hinblick auf anaphylaktischen Schock. Glaube ziemlich an der Spitze stehen Austern. Auch Meerefrüchte haben ein hohes Allergiepotential.
Es gibt auch Lebensmittel, die ein geringes Allergiepotential besitzen. 
Wie das Gefahrenpotential bei Medikamenten im einzelnen abgestuft wird weiß ich nicht. Familiär kann ich aber von erhöhten Risiken bezüglich Schmerzmitteln und Antibiotika berichten. In wie fern das allgemeingültig ist, weiß ich nicht. 
Für den Fall, dass es ein Medikament mit Bienengift gibt, wäre dies aber schon mal kontraindiziert bei jemanden mit Bienengiftallergie. Das Problem ist nur, wenn Du von einer Allergie noch nichts weißt, könnte dieses Medikament im schlimmsten Fall tödlich wirken. Dies wäre dann aber weder vorhersehbar noch zu einer gewünschten Wirkung zu zählen, aber dennoch ursächlich mit dem Medikament verbunden.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha, 
ich wehre mich ein bischen, den Mißerfolg einer Behandlung allein am Tod festzumachen. Die Verhinderung des Todes gibt es einfach nicht. Eine Behandlung kann immer nur Lebensverlängerung beziehungsweise einen Gewinn an Lebensqualität bewirken.
Das Problem ist nur, dass man die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten nicht rein objektiv vergleichen kann. Man kann eben einen Zeiger nicht wieder auf 0 stellen und dann eine Therapie mit einer anderen vergleichen und dann messen.  
Bezüglich der Aussage "der Glaube kann Berge versetzen" möchte ich dies nicht auf einen religiösen Glauben beschränken. 
Pianoman, der ja eigentlich an nichts glaubt, glaubt aber doch an die Richtigkeit von wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen. Ein Medikament was diesen Ansprüchen genügt, läßt Pianoman dann auch an eine Heilwirkung "glauben". Sozusagen wissenschaftlich gestützter Glauben. Dies hilft dann auch dabei den Berg zu versetzen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

@Ulrike2000  Sie können hier gerne weitere Beweise für phantasiegestützte Gedankenfreiheit liefern, ich werde Sie nur kurz unterbrechen.  Da Ihnen offenbar der Unterschied zwischen *Glauben* und *Wissen* nicht geläufig ist, hier mal ein kleines Beispiel:   Wenn Sie, - phantasiegestützt und völlig gedankenfrei - dem *Glauben* anhängen, dass - genau so wie die Erkenntnisse der Pharmazie in Ihrem ganz speziellen Fall nicht zutreffen - auch die Erkenntnisse der Physik zur Gravitation für Sie nicht gelten, Sie also beispielsweise in der Lage wären zu fliegen, dann springen Sie mal von einer genügend hohen Brücke.  Mit einer möglicherweise auch bei Ihnen noch vorhandenen Restvernunft, dürfte selbst bei Ihnen - in den Sekunden vor dem Aufschlag - angesichts der sich schnell nähernden Erdoberfläche das *Wissen* entstehen, dass Ihr *Glauben* eben nur *Glauben* war.  Möglicherweise wird Ihnen der Unterschied zwischen *Wissen* und *Glauben* auch für einen ganz, ganz kurzen Moment sehr deutlich. Es hängt davon ab, mit welchem Körperteil sie zuerst aufschlagen.   Um bei Ihrem speziellen Hobby zu bleiben:   - "Schüssler-Salz bewirkt Heilung" ist *Glauben.*  *-* "Schüssler-Salz ist Selbst- und Fremdbetrug" ist* Wissen.*   Haben Sie´s begriffen, Ulrike2000 ? Dann dürfen Sie weiterplappern.

----------


## Jerusha

@Ulrike   

> ich wehre mich ein bischen, den Mißerfolg einer Behandlung allein am Tod festzumachen.

 Wer tut das? Ein Mißerfolg einer Behandlung liegt natürlich auch vor, wenn eine heilbare Krankheit (z.B. durch Placebos und Glauben) nicht geheilt wird.    

> Die Verhinderung des Todes gibt es einfach nicht. Eine Behandlung kann immer nur Lebensverlängerung beziehungsweise einen Gewinn an Lebensqualität bewirken.

 Letztendlich wird jeder irgendwann sterben. Soweit stimme ich dir zu.
Jedoch, soviel ich weiß, gibt es auch erfolgreiche Behandlungen die zur Heilung von lebensbedrohlichen Krankheiten, d. h. von Krankheiten, die ohne Behandlung unweigerlich zum baldigen Tode führen würden. Folglich verhindert die Behandlung erstmal den Tod. Daß man dann irgendwann an Altersschwäche oder einer anderen Krankheit sterben wird, ...    

> Bezüglich der Aussage "der Glaube kann Berge versetzen" möchte ich dies nicht auf einen religiösen Glauben beschränken.  ..... glaubt aber doch an die Richtigkeit von wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen ....

 In dem Wort Wissenschaft steckt das Wort "Wissen". Was hat das mit Glauben zu tun?
An Wissen kann man nicht glauben, weil es Gewißheit ist und nicht Wunschvorstellung, Glaube. 
Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende! 
Jerusha

----------


## Patientenschubser

> *Es ist zwar richtig*, dass der anaphylaktische Schock *nicht auf Medikamente* *beschränkt* ist, *aber er steht dennoch im engen Zusammenhang damit,* da gewisse Medikamente ein erhöhtes Potential haben einen solchen auszulösen.

 Ich habe den Satz eben so interpretiert, lassen wir das gut sein. 
Zu den Schüssler-Placebo-Salzen habe ich meine Meinung kund getan.
Aus dem Beitrag von Jerusha habe ich entnommen das die Narkose schlecht gemacht wurde.
Wenn ein Patient zu sich kommt liegt das am Arzt nicht am Patienten. 
Hab trotzdem Dank für die, mir bekannte, Aufklärung über Narkosen, ich habe mich sicherlich in dem Satz missverständlich bzw falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich habe die "Rezeptorengeschichte" gelernt.
Zu Muskelzuckungen kann es bei _depolarisierenden_ Muskelrelaxantien kommen. 
Jerusha wollte mM nach wissen ob es bei der besagten OP zu einer Paradoxenmedikamentenwirkung gekommen ist. 
Es kann eben alles und jedes auch als Gift wirken, die Dosis macht das Gift...
Das liggt nicht nur an Medikamenten.
Da Medikamente vom Arzt verordent werden sollen, habe ich mir in solchen Fällen bisher noch keine Sorgen um eine Unverträglichkeit gemacht.
Bei Medikamenten mit erhöhter ana. Reaktion wird dieses auch uU direkt in der Praxis eingenommen damit der Arzt den Patienten beobachten kann. -> Hyposensibilisierung 
Wenn du dir allerdings einreden willst, oder deinen Angehörigen, das ihr womöglich allergisch Reagieren könntet, dann müsste hier doch auch deine Theorien zum tragen kommen, nur eben im umgegehrten Fall.
Placeobeffekt  :Smiley:  _Wenn ich will das etwas so reagiert wie ich es will dann wird das auch eintreten -> Schüssler Salze!_
Wenn ich will daß das Medikament in meinem Körper allergisch reagiert dann wird es das auch
*Kopfschüttel*

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Ulrike, 
ich habe die Antwort von Pianomann erst nach meinem letzten Beitrag gesehen.  
Laß dich bitte nicht zu diesem Versuch verleiten!  
Das Ergebnis würde im günstigsten Fall so aussehen:  :hurt:  
Das  w e i ß  ich.   
Liebe Grüße  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Jerusha

----------


## Pianoman

> Wie das Gefahrenpotential bei Medikamenten im einzelnen abgestuft wird weiß ich nicht. Familiär kann ich aber von erhöhten Risiken bezüglich Schmerzmitteln und Antibiotika berichten. In wie fern das allgemeingültig ist, weiß ich nicht.

 Wohin diese - dummerweise hier in diesem Forum publizierte - aber eigentlich völlig unbegründete Hysterie führt, kann man dort sehen, wo dem Wahnsinn der Eso-Medizin keine Grenzen gesetzt werden, z.b. im Hort der Irren, dem Lage & Roy Forum. Dort habe ich einen Beitrag gefunden, der mich das Fürchten lehrt.   

> Hallo, 
> ich leg einfach mal los: 
> mein Sohn (15 Monate) hat letzte Woche Donnerstag Nacht fast 40 C Fieber bekommen. Da er sehr unruhig war, gab ich ihm ein *Viburcol Zäpfchen* *(Homöopathisches Komplexmittel, rezept- und wirkungsfrei).* Am nächsten Tag hat er an der Oberlippe ein kleines Fieberbläschen bekommen. Da er keine Erkältung hatte, habe ich ihn erstmal fiebern lassen. Er bekam eine rote heisse und eine weisse kalte Wange. Sein Zahnfleisch ist sehr dunkelrot und immer noch so sehr geschwollen dass die Zähnchen fast nicht mehr zu sehen sind. Die Stelle wo die Eckzähne wären sind ebenfalls geschwollen und geht sehr in die Spitze. Deswegen habe ich angenommen dass er wahrscheinlich zahnt. Da er immer noch mit Fieber auch tagsüber um 39,5 C zu kämpfen hatte und feste Nahrung verweigerte bzw. wieder ausgespuckt hatte und auch sonst war er, bzw. ist er sehr untröstlich habe ich ihn *3 x 5 Globuli Belladonna D12* gegeben und Nachts auch mal *Osanit Kügelchen (homöopathisches Komplexmittel, ähnliche Zusammensetzung wie Viburcol)* . 
> Sollte noch anmerken, dass er eingentlich nachts gestillt werden will, aber jetzt verweigert er öfter die Brust und will lieber kalten Tee oder Wasser trinken. Das Fieber ist seit Montag früh weg. Leider hat sich der Herpes sehr verbreitet. An der Oberlippe innen hat es mit weissen gefüllten Punkten angefangen, mittlerweile ist fast die ganze Oberlippe innen eitrig gelb, bildet vorne Krusten und riecht sehr steng. An der Unterlippe bilden sich seit Gerstern auch weisse Pünktchen die wachsen. Die Zunge ist auch belegt und hat vorne so Pickelchen. Gerstern hat mir der Kinderarzt *Merc. C30 (Quecksilber !)* (leider ist es nicht ausgeschrieben) mitgegeben. Habe ihm gestern 3x3 Globuli gegeben und heute 4 Gaben (4 Globulis im Glas aufgelöst).Und gebe ihm auch Kamillentee zum trinken. Sein Allgemeinzustand hat sich zwar gebessert, er isst wieder etwas feste Nahrung, die Lippen sind nicht mehr so geschwollen aber der Herpes macht mir noch Sorgen. Ausserdem wacht er fast stündlich auf, weint und lässt schwer beruhigen. Oft muss ich sogar den Raum wechseln und wo anders mit ihm schlafen. Sollte ich mit dem Mittel aufhören? Was soll ich tun? Habe nicht wirklich viel Ahnung davon und in den Bücher von Ravi Roy habe ich leider nix darüber gefunden. 
> Schon mal herzlichen Dank für Euere Hilfe.  
> Liebe Grüße  *Jen*

 Die Antwort ist noch eine Spur durchgeknallter:   

> Hallo *Jen*, 
> Mercurius solubilis ist eines der Hauptmittel bei Soor und Aphten mit üblem Mundgeruch. Was du noch einsetzen könntest wäre eine Hypericum Tinktur zum Auftupfen und zum Gurgeln. Auch die Zellregenerierende Essenz und Salbe habe ich schon erfolgreich bei Lippenherpes angewandt. 
> Auch Borax oder Kalium chloratum käme in Frage und deshalb würde ich dir vorschlagen, dich im Zweifelsfall noch einmal an deinen Arzt zu wenden. Übrigens muß ich deinem Arzt ein großes Lob aussprechen, daß *er nicht gleich Zovirax Saft oder ein Antibioticum verordnet hat.* 
> Um das Immunsystem deines Sohnes zu stärken würde ich dir empfehlen, ihm mal über ca. 3-4 Wochen tgl *1 Tropfen Herzchakra* sowie *1 Tropfen Kelch des Lebens* zu geben. 
> Gute Besserung wünscht Kirsten

 Fast identischen Müll habe ich in diesem Forum im Umgang mit einer Otitis media gelesen. Da pfuschen offensichtlich überforderte Mütter an ihren leidenden Kinden tagelang mit unwirksamen Scheinmedikamenten herum. Ein sogenannter Arzt war offenbar bei der ganzen Schweinerei auch beteiligt.  Und das, weil ihnen in den einschlägigen Foren des Internets die *dummdämlichen Gläubigen* erzählen, dass man von der *"Schulmedizin"* besser die Finger lässt, und in den meisten Fällen der Placebo-Effekt die Dinge schon richtet.   Warum kommen solche Dumpfbacken nicht auf die Idee, die Homöopathie, den Schüssler-Kram, oder sonstwelchens Gedöns erstmal an sich selbst auszuprobieren, und zwar, wenn es *so richtig wehtut* ? Und nicht nur, wenn es mal ein wenig im Halse zwickt. Oder die Laune im Keller ist.   Stattdessen quacksalbern sie, voller *Glauben,* aber völlig frei von *Wissen,* lieber mit ihrer angelesenen alternativmedizinischen Pseudokompetenz an ihren wehrlosen Kindern herum. Und beschweren sich dann auch noch, wenn der letztlich doch benötigte Schulmediziner angesichts der fortgeschrittenen Erkrankung zu den "Chemiebomben" greifen muss.  Alternativmedizin ist nicht sanft.* Sie ist brutal und nutzlos.*

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman, 
in jener Situation die oben in dem Forum beschrieben ist, z.B. 40 Grad Fieber und Unruhe, wäre ich mit meinen Kindern zum Arzt gegangen. Ich habe dann genau das gemacht, was die Kinderärztin empfohlen hat, zu der ich übrigens vollstes Vertrauen hatte, die mir auch in schwierigen Situationen hilfreich beigestanden hat.
Es wird immer Menschen geben, die zu lange warten ehe sie sich medizinischen Beistand holen. Dafür jetzt aber Placebos verantwortlich zu machen, finde ich dann doch etwas zu engsichtig gedacht.
Außerdem ging es bei meiner Erörterung um die ärztliche Verordnung eines Placebos, weil dieser, nach Medizinischer Abwägung, das als die beste Option ansieht.
Unter Viburcol habe ich jetzt mal gegoogelt. Bin in "Schnullerforen" und ähnlichem gelandet. Die Kinderärzte verschreiben diese Zäpfchen. Da wurde von guten Erfahrungen der Eltern berichtet.
Sie sind natürlich viel "Wissender" als diese Kinderärzte, weil das ja nur "Abkömmlinge aus dem Hort der Irren" sind. Die Erfahrungen der Eltern haben natürlich auch keine Aussagekraft für Sie. Die Aussage "die Dosis macht das Gift" ist bei Viburcol ihrer Meinung nach auch nicht anwendbar, obwohl Sie an anderer Stelle durchaus bei einer D3 Potenz noch von einem vorhandenen Wirkstoff ausgehen. 
Ich war sehr erfreut, dass die Entwicklung in Richtung "sanfte Medizin" bei den Kinderärzten geht. Die Anwendung eines ABs sollte meiner Meinung nach, gerade bei kleinen Kindern mit einem noch nicht ausgereiften Immunsystem, sehr gut überdacht werden. Aber dies scheinen die Ärzte ja zu tun, denn es gilt immer eine Risikoabwägung zu treffen. 
Das Wissen, dass Sie hier als allgemeingültig verkaufen wollen, beinhaltet aber auch die anderen nicht gewollten Wirkungen. Ich habe mal unter Todesfolge Antibiotika gegoogelt. Da wurde ein Ab aufgeführt, dass mein Sohn im KH über mehrere Wochen erhalten hat. (Wie sich später herausstellte auf Grund einer Fehldiagnose). Unter dieser Einnahme ist es zu Herzgeräuschen gekommen. Im Anschluß sind erneut Probleme immunologischer Art noch länger als 1 Jahr lang aufgetreten, die zuvor schon mehrere Jahre lang kein Thema mehr gewesen waren. Da jetzt einen Zusammenhang zu vermuten, ist für Sie natürlich hysterisch. 
Ich bleibe meiner Aussage, dass Wissen in Bezug auf Wirkung eines Medikaments auf ein Individuum nicht besteht. Es bleibt bei der Vermutung, dass es so wirkt wie erwünscht. Das Vermutung und Wissen nicht identisch sind sehen Sie ja wohl genauso.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Schubser, 
nein, ich habe die Allergischen Reaktionen nicht herbeigedacht. Von ausgeprägten Allergien war mein mittlerer Sohn betroffen. Dieser hatte aber keine Probleme mit Schmerz- Fieber senkenden Mitteln, (Paracetamol/ Acetylsalizylsäure) er hat sie gut vertragen. 
Meine Tochter hat aber Beide nicht vertragen. Die Allergie gegen Paracetamol ist auch erst mit 4 Jahren aufgetreten. Auf Acetylsalicylsäure hat sie schnell reagiert.
Ich selber vertrage kein Propyphenazon. Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es eben nicht vorhersehbar ist, wie ein Mensch auf die Medikation reagiert. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha, 
danke noch mal für den Hinweis nicht zu springen. Hätte ich aber doch sowieso nicht gemacht, da Fallschirme doch keinen Nutzen haben. http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/327/7429/1459 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja, Allergien können immer und jeder Zeit auftreten.
In jedem Alter und auf quasi alles Mögliche.... 
Das hatte ich hier im Forum an anderer Stelle schon einmal geschrieben.

----------


## Jerusha

@ Ulrike   

> danke noch mal für den Hinweis nicht zu springen. Hätte ich aber doch sowieso nicht gemacht, da Fallschirme doch keinen Nutzen haben. http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/327/7429/1459

 Zu allererst: Es freut mich, daß du dich nicht (zu Dummheiten) provozieren läßt. 
Stand in der Aufforderung von Pianoman von einer Brücke zu springen etwas von einem Fallschirm? Tut mir leid, ich finde da nichts. 
Aber ich habe etwas für dich gefunden: Einen Link (für deine Sammlung) aus dem hervorgeht, daß Fallschirme getestet wurden und doch wirksam sind (wenn sie denn aufgehen)  :yes_3_cut: . 
Wie dem auch sei, auch für mich wäre das nichts in höheren Sphären zu schweben (auch nicht mit Fallschirm), ich bleibe lieber auf dem Boden der Tatsachen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Jerusha

----------


## Muschel

> Wohin diese - dummerweise hier in diesem Forum publizierte - aber eigentlich völlig unbegründete Hysterie führt, kann man dort sehen, wo dem Wahnsinn der Eso-Medizin keine Grenzen gesetzt werden, z.b. im Hort der Irren, dem Lage & Roy Forum.

 Wenn ich mich dahinbegebe, werde ich wahrscheinlich Gift und Galle versprühen in Zukunft bei Themen wie diesen hier.    

> Da pfuschen offensichtlich überforderte Mütter an ihren leidenden Kinden tagelang mit unwirksamen Scheinmedikamenten herum. Ein sogenannter Arzt war offenbar bei der ganzen Schweinerei auch beteiligt.  Und das, weil ihnen in den einschlägigen Foren des Internets die *dummdämlichen Gläubigen* erzählen, dass man von der *"Schulmedizin"* besser die Finger lässt, und in den meisten Fällen der Placebo-Effekt die Dinge schon richtet.

 Mißhandlung von Kindern ist in Deutschland verboten. Bedauerlich für diese Kinder ist es, daß hier nichts getan wird bzw. sich keiner drum kümmert. 
Es müssen nicht immer erst Kinder verhungern, geschlagen werden oder sexuell mißbraucht werden, bevor man einschreitet und von Vernachlässigung der Fürsorgepflicht und anderem berichtet. Auch so etwas wie in Pianomans Beitrag geschildert, halte ich für eine Vernachlässigung von Kindern.  
Und wenn ich dann dieses Geschwurbel hier teilweise lese, dann können wir uns doch echt beglückwünschen, daß es Menschen wie Pianoman gibt, die unermüdlich aufklären und informieren, so daß wenigstens ein Großteil der verantwortlichen Elternteile erstmal das Hirn einschaltet und dann hoffentlich diese wirklosen Zuckerkügelchen nur als "Unterstützung" zu wirkenden Medikamenten gibt.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Pianoman

> Ulrike2000: Unter Viburcol habe ich jetzt mal gegoogelt. Bin in "Schnullerforen" und ähnlichem gelandet. Die Kinderärzte verschreiben diese Zäpfchen.

 Zuerst einmal sind die Zäpfchen nicht verschreibungspflichtig, sondern frei erhältlich.  Weil das für viele andere homöopathische Medikamente auch gilt, wird fröhlich selbst therapiert. Die Apotheker-Kammer Nordrhein geht davon aus, dass 60 % dieser Medikamente (1) ohne vorhergehende ärztliche Konsultation erworben werden. Dafür sorgt dann auch das Geschwafel in den Schnuller-Foren.   Zum Thema: *Viburcol* / Heel   Zusammensetzung lt. Hersteller Heel: 1 Zäpfchen (= 1,1 g) enthält: Arzneilich wirksame Bestandteile: Chamomilla Dil. D1, Belladonna Dil. D2, Plantago major Dil. D3 jeweils 1,1 mg; Pulsatilla Dil. D2 2,2 mg; Calcium carbonicum Hahnemanni Dil. D8 4,4 mg. Sonstiger Bestandteil: Hartfett  Wer mag, kann ja mal versuchen, aus den Bestandteilen *Tollkirsche, Kalziumkarbonat (Austerschale), Kamille, Breitblättriger Wegerich, Kuhschelle* einen Wirkmechanismus zu entwickeln.  Zur Erinnerung: Im Beispiel in Beitrag ging es um einen erkranken Säugling mit fast 40 Grad Temperatur...   

> Ulrike2000: Da wurde von *guten Erfahrungen der Eltern* berichtet.

 Ja, weil man Säuglinge kaum befragen kann.  Ich finde, die Eltern sollten in solchen Fällen ganz andere Erfahrungen machen, nämlich eine Begegnung mit dem Jugendamt. Und zwar deswegen:   

> *Tab. 1a: Körperliche Vernachlässigung*  *Verweigerung oder Verzögerung medizinischer Behandlung bei Erkrankungen*   *Keine medizinische bzw. gesundheitliche Vorsorge (-untersuchungen), keine* *Zahnvorsorgeuntersuchungen, keine oder unzureichende Impfungen, jeweils* *aus*  *- Misstrauen gegenüber Medizinsystem* *- Religiöser oder kultureller Einstellung*

 Auszug aus:  http://www.kindesmisshandlung.de/med...N-KJA-2005.pdf  Damit deutlich wird, dass der Wahnsinn Methode hat, eine weitere Fallbeschreibung aus dem Irrenhaus Lage & Roy   

> Hallo,  mein Sohn hat jetzt bereits seit *fünf Wochen Scharlach*.Er ist bisher *ohne AB* behandelt worden.  *Ich* habe ihn *symptomatisch* behandelt. Er hatte zwei Tage Fieber u. drei Tage Ausschlag.Danach ging es ihm wieder gut.Ich geh seitdem immer zum Kinderarzt,den Abstrich machen lassen ob er noch ansteckend ist.*Vorgestern Nacht hat er wieder Fieber bekommen u. gestern hatte er dann in seiner Höchstphase 40 grad*. Er hat dann über *Herzschmerzen geklagt* also gab ich ihm einen *Tropfen Herzchakra* u. hab auch die Herzgegend eingerieben. Darauf ist er gleich eingeschlafen und hat nicht mehr darüber geklagt.Ich dachte,es ist vielleicht ein anderer Virus.Nachdem ich heute *wieder den Abstrich* machen lassen habe und er *immer noch positiv* ist,mach ich mir jetzt Sorgen wegen Spätfolgen.Es scheint ein Rückfall zu sein.*Beladonna* hilft bei ihm nicht.Das Fieber verschlechtert sich im Schlaf.Er hat *Lachesis* bekommen,daraufhin ist es gesunken.Gestern hat es nicht mehr gewirkt,darauf gab ich ihm *Rhus Tox* u.das Fieber war von 40 gestern Nacht auf 38,3 heute morgen gesunken.Bis heute Mittag ist es auf 37,5 gesunken.*Jetzt steigt es wieder trotz Rhus tox*, ist wieder bei *39*.Ich weiß bald nicht mehr weiter.  Kann ich ihm die *Nosode Scarlatinum* geben? Die Bakterien müssen doch bald mal verschwinden.Bei meinem kleinen Sohn war nach zwei Wochen der Abstrich negativ.Er wurde vorher prophylaktisch mit *Beladonna* behandelt.Meine Tochter hatte nur zwei Tage Halschmerzen bekommen,dank *Beladonnagaben*.   Für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar  Liebe Grüße  Romy

  

> Hallo Romy,  ich kann Dir bei der Behandlung leider nicht weiterhelfen, finde es aber sehr gut, dass *du den Scharlach homöopathisch behandelst*.  In meiner Umgebung gibt es Kinder, die schon bis zu 5mal Scharlach hatten weil die Krankheit *jedesmal mit Antibiotika unterdrückt wurde*.  Für Dich und Deine Kinder alles Gute.  Elke

 http://www.lage-roy.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=423  Und weil sich schon andere Foren mit den Schwachköpfen beschäftigt haben, ein unmißverständlicher Fremd-Kommentar:   *Kotzen könnte ich da. Jeder Idiot kann von mir aus mit sich machen, was er will, kann sich von mir aus die Ohren abschneiden. Kinder sind kein Eigentum der Eltern. Dass sie meisten die Mülltonnen für die elterlichen Neurosen sind ist schlimm genug. Hoffentlich überlebt die arme Sau seine Post-Streptokokkenkrankheit ohne Herzklappenfehler, rheumatischem Syndrom oder Niereninsuffizienz und ersäuft seine Alten in ein paar Jahren in einem Jauchefass (wegen der Urin-Therapie) und um sein posttraumatisches Belastungssyndrom ganzheitlich (d.h.: beide Eltern werden Urin-hypoxisch immunisiert, sie haben nie wieder Infektionen) zu behandeln. Ohne böse Chemie vom Psychiater.*  Zu finden auf:  http://www.chemieonline.de/forum/sho...=11358&page=17  Erklärender Hinweis zum Kommentar auf chemieonline:   

> Welche Komplikationen können bei einer Scharlach-Erkrankung auftreten?   Komplikationen, die begleitend zu der akuten Mandelentzündung auftreten können, sind unter anderem  - Mittelohrentzündung,  - Nasennebenhöhlen-Entzündung,  - Lymphdrüsenbeteiligung,  - Abszesse im Rachenbereich sowie  - Hirnhautentzündung.  Selten kommt es zu einem toxischen Verlauf des Scharlachs. Die Beschwerden sind dann von Anfang an sehr viel ausgeprägter. Hohes Fieber, Benommenheit bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit, Krämpfe und Kreislaufversagen bis zum Schock können auftreten  Daneben gibt es *schwere Folgekrankheiten*, die zu Dauerschäden an lebenswichtigen Organen wie Herz und Nieren führen können. Dazu zählen insbesondere das so genannte rheumatische Fieber sowie Nierenentzündungen. Das rheumatische Fieber tritt *zwei bis drei Wochen* nach einer Scharlach-Erkrankung auf. Es kann zu Entzündungen der Gelenke, des Herzens sowie zu Bewegungsstörungen kommen. Mögliche Dauerschäden am Herzen betreffen die Herzklappen und können eine *lebenslange Behandlung mit Antibiotika* erforderlich machen. Bei der akuten Nierenentzündung kommt es ein bis zwei Wochen nach dem Scharlach zu einer Nierenschädigung. Daher sollte etwa drei Wochen nach Beginn der Behandlung mit Antibiotika eine erneute ärztliche Untersuchung stattfinden, die dann häufig eine Urinuntersuchung beinhaltet.

 Auszug aus:  http://www.barmer.de/barmer/web/Port...Scharlach.html   Ein HP oder Arzt, der wissenschaftlich ungesicherte oder wegen ihren nachgewiesenen Unwirksamkeit abgelehnte "Therapien" anbietet, weil er sie für wirksam hält, ist dumm und in seiner Dummheit gemeingefährlich.  Ein HP oder Arzt, der aus ideologischen Gründen oder - noch schlimmer - aus monetärem Interesse - solche "Therapien" dort anbietet, wo gesicherte Therapien zur Verfügung stehen, verübt eine strafbare Handlung, die nicht durch die ärztliche Therapiefreiheit abgedeckt ist.   Ein Heilpraktiker oder Arzt, der wissenschaftlich ungesicherte oder abgelehnte "Therapien" anbietet, obwohl er weiss, dass bestenfalls Placeboeffekte auftreten werden, nutzt die Bildungsdefizite Anderer zu seinem Vorteil, statt sie beheben zu helfen.  Das ist verantwortungsloses, unethisches Verhalten.   Patienten, die sich von einem Heilpraktiker oder Arzt wissenschaftlich ungesicherte oder abgelehnte "Therapien" andrehen lassen oder sogar einfordern, sind mindestens genauso dumm oder unbedarft wie jene, die sie anbieten.   Sie alle können nur so handeln, weil eine Entscheidung zwischen Wissen und Glauben als Folge wissenschaftlicher Ahnungslosigkeit von vielen Menschen nicht mehr getroffen werden kann.  Deswegen gewinnen die Vermittler völlig illusionärer Weltbilder immer mehr Anhänger; auch gegen jede Vernunft.  Was Vernunft in diesem Zusammenhang bedeutet, drückt der nachfolgende Beitrag aus:  

> Historische Entwicklung in Deutschland am Beispiel Säuglingssterblichkeit (Auszug)   (...) In den Industrieländern sank die Kindersterblichkeit bereits lange vor der Einführung effektiver medizinischer Interventionen (Grafik 1). Hierzu trugen neben wachsendem Wohlstand vor allem konsequentes Stillen sowie beratende, soziale und hygienische Maßnahmen und zunehmend auch die Kinderheilkunde bei (5, 8, 9, 11). Mit der breiten Verfügbarkeit von *Impfungen und Antibiotika* verbesserte sich die Situation weiter. Zwischen *1970 und 2004 sank die Kindersterblichkeit in den Industrieländern von 27/1 000 auf 6/1 000  ein Rückgang um 78 %.* Hierbei kam dem Überleben von Frühgeborenen dank einer leistungsfähigen, aber natürlich auch kostenintensiven (17) Geburts- und Perinatalmedizin eine steigende Bedeutung zu.

 Der ganze Artikel:  http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/archiv/...l.asp?id=57331   Endnote:   (1) http://www.aknr.de (Im Portal auf Weiterbildung gehen)

----------


## Muschel

Pianoman, zur Info:  
Diese Zäpfchen werden von Kinderärzten auf Kassenrezept verordnet (also zu Lasten der GKV). Kinderärzte haben andere Vorgaben als Ärzte, die Erwachsene behandeln. KIÄ können fast alles, was auch so freiverkäuflich ist, auf Kassenrezept verordnen bis einschließlich des 12. LJ des Kindes.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman,  *ZUR INFO! http://www.patientenleitlinien.de/Fi...ndesalter.html* 
Da lesen Sie bitte doch einmal nach was die Aussage 40 Fieber bei einem Kind bedeutet, und wie man sich dann als Elternteil verhalten soll. Vielleicht hören Sie dann endlich auf besorgte Mütter der Vernachlässigung und der Körperverletzung zu bezichtigen.
Dann empfehle ich Ihnen noch detailliert diesen link: http://www.patientenleitlinien.de/Fi...ndesalter.html da bitte Nr. 5.6
Virbucol ist ein zugelassenes Medikament. Aber wahrscheinlich sitzen beim BfArM auch nur Irre. Die müssen ja ihrer Meinung nach mindestens genauso bekloppt sein wie die verordnenden Kinderärzte. Die es anwenden, obwohl keine Studien eindeutig die Wirksamkeit belegen aber gute Erfahrungen bestehen. Ihre Behauptung von nachgewiesener Unwirksamkeit im Zusammenhang mit Viburcol ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Lüge.

----------


## Christiane

Ulrike, 
ich glaube du hast ihn falsch interpretiert. 
Wenn sich in meiner Wohnung ein unruhiges Kind mit 40 Fieber aufhalten würde, dann würde ich nicht im www nach Erfahrungen anderer Mütter suchen oder in der Apotheke nach Mitteln fragen, sondern ohne Zeitverzug das Kleine in mein Auto packen und zum nächstgelegenen Arzt bringen, damit die Ursache gefunden wird. Alles andere ist tatsächlich Vernachlässigung.

----------


## katzograph

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle !  Angefangen haben wir hier mit dem Placeboeffekt bei AM und sind nun bei Kindesmisshandlung, welche Bandbreite unserer Beiträge. Ich denke, wir sollten die Irrungen und Wirrungen einzelner Anhänger der AM (hier irgendwelche Eltern) nicht dazu benutzen, die AM insgesamt zu verunglimpfen. Die damalige Katastrophe mit dem absolut leicht verträglichen Schlafmittel, da so leicht ist, dass es auch von Schwangeren gut vertragen wird, führte zu einer Katastrophe biblischen Ausmaßes (schwere Behinderungen bei Neugeborenen). Die Älteren unter uns werden sich vielleicht noch erinnern können. Diese schlimme Entgleisung aus Oberflächlichkeit in der Forschung, Nichtwissen der Ärzte (woher auch) und Profitgier wäre ein viel besseres Beispiel um eine Medizin zu diskreditieren. Aber die Medizin an sich ist dafür zu groß, zu wichtig und zu richtig, um ihr daraus einen Strick zu drehen. Also sollte Fehlverhalten einzelner eigentlich auch nicht dazu benutzt werden die AM insgesamt als Irrsinn zu bezeichnen.  Da unser pianoman hier mittlerweile als feste Einrichtung gilt, aus deren links und sonstigen Hinweisen und Schlussfolgerungen man zitiert und darauf zurückgreift, möchte ich mich dieser Gepflogenheit auch bedienen, das spart viel Schreiberei. In den empfohlenen links wird die Forschung und Erfahrung mit Placeboeffekten beschrieben. Mal ganz groß zusammengefasst, sind das zwei Erscheinungsformen: 1) die Medizin ohne Wirkstoff und 2) die gesamte Behandlung und Ansprache des Patienten. Es wurde festgestellt, dass 30-70 % der Menschen darauf ansprechen und etwa die gleichen Prozentzahlen für eine Besserung, bis hin zur Heilung stehen. Es gibt (noch) keine wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis über den Grund dieser Wirkung aber wissenschaftlich durchaus überzeugende Untersuchungen  d a s e s funktioniert. Vermutet wird eine wie auch immer geartete Inspirierung des Immunsystems. Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Sind das nicht die gleichen Wirkungen und Zahlen, die die AM für sich beansprucht, mit etwa den gleichen Begründungen? Nur das es statt Tabletten eben andere Sachen sind, die das Immunsystem anschubsen, auch Behandlungsformen, über die wir hier nicht mehr sprechen. In der AM wird das anschubsen von Selbstheilungskräften zum System erklärt und angewendet. In der normalen Medizin gilt die Verabreichung von wirkstofflosen Medikamenten als unethisch, wird aber doch so oft angewendet, dass ich Pharmafirmen mit der Herstellung auch von Placebos beschäftigen. Dann wird es wohl keine kleine Menge sein, die da verabreicht wird. Ach ja, wenn man in medizinischen Versuchen Placebos zum Beispiel für Kontrollzwecke an Kranke verabreicht, ist das merkwürdigerweise nicht mehr unethisch. Sind diese Kranken irgendwie anders? Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu Glauben und Wissen: Früher entschied die Kirche, was wir zu glauben hatten, das galt auch für das Wissen der damaligen Zeit. Spätestens seit der französischen Revolution hat die Kirche diese Vormachtstellung im Denken verloren. Jetzt bestimmt die Wissenschaft, was wir zu glauben haben. Mit dem gleichen Nachhdruck wie seinerzeit die Kirche, mit genau den gleichen Unterdrückungsmechanismen und mit der gleichen Unnachgiebigkeit und Fanatismus. Es werden wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse anerkannt, zu neuen Credo erhoben und wehe, jemand wagt, daran auch nur den geringsten Zweifel zu erheben. Wenn zehn Jahre später wiederum durch wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen festgestellt wird, dass das alles ganz anders ist, kräht kein Hahn mehr nach den damaligen Unterdrückungen. Wohlgemerkt, es ist nicht unbedingt die Wissenschaft, die so handelt, es sind meist deren Funktionäre, die Besitzstandwahrer und sonstige Vorteilszieher. Das die Wissenschaft immer weiter voranschreitet und sich gelegentlich auch  selbst berichtigt ist der normale Ablauf. Um auf das Wissen zurückzukommen: Eltern wollen ihre Sprösslinge immer vor Ungemach beschützen und warnen deshalb: Fass den Ofen nicht an, der ist heiß und das tut doll weh. Die meisten Kinder glauben ihren Eltern (Wissensautoritäten) das auch unbesehen. Aber es gibt immer wieder welche, die das eben nichtg lauben und selbst ausprobieren. Und tatsächlich, der Ofen ist heiß und es tut weh, und zwar verdammt doll.   Je t z t   w e i ß  dieses Kind, dass der Ofen heiß ist. Die anderen haben vorher nur das Wissen der Eltern ungeprüft übernommen und sehen sich durch die Erfahrungen der Kinder, die ausprobiert haben bestätigt. Daraus folgt für mich, es gibt mindestens zwei Arten von Wissen :  1) aus eigener Erfahrung, 2) aus übernommenen Fakten und den daraus sich ergebenden Schlussfolgerungen (Fremdwissen). Das zweite Wissen ist ungeheuer praktisch für das Leben, braucht man doch das Rad nicht jedes Mal neu zu erfinden, wenn man mal eben zum Bäcker fahren will. Diese Fähigkeit ist in dieser weit ausgebauten Form wohl nur dem Mensch eigen und hat ihm diese Vormachtstellung und Zivilisation erst ermöglicht. In einfacher Form, z.B. Erfindung von Werkzeug und Weitergabe dieser Kenntnisse an Artgenossen sind sonst nur bei wenigen Lebewesen beobachtet worden (Affen/Vögel). Ich persönlich finde, man sollte bei Zweifeln an diesem Fremdwissen auch mal nachfragen und nachdenken dürfen, ohne gleich als Ketzer gebrandmarkt zu werden. Was das Wissen über den Fall aus großer Höhe angeht, glaube ich nicht, dass pianoman  wirklich weiß, was für Konsequenzen das hat. Er kennt nicht das Gefühl des Fallens und nicht den Schmerz des Aufpralls ( hoffe ich mal für ihn), sondern er macht sich gut begründetes Fremdwissen zu eigen. Dagegen ist auch nichts zu sagen außer, dass der Hinweis fehlt, dass es immer wieder Berichte über Menschen gibt, die aus großen Höhen fallen und obwohl alle erwarten, einen großen Pfannkuchen am Aufprallort zu finden, haben sich die Typen man gerade mal den Fuß verstaucht oder `nen Arm gebrochen. Auf solche Ausnahmen von der  Regel wird nie hingewiesen. Komisch. Allerdings, bitte nicht darauf hoffen, dass diese Ausnahme gerade bei Euch stattfindet. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wirklich äußerst gering. Und als Abschluß noch eine kleine Nachricht am Rande: patientenfragen sucht immer gute Fachleute, um hier im Forum weiterhin gut und fachmännisch Auskunft geben zu können.  Dies Suche erfolgt auch in anderen Foren. Dort sind aber die Fachleute, also gestandene Mediziner, nicht wirklich erbaut von der Aussperrung mancher Themen der AM und wollen  mit ihren diesbezüglichen  Erfahrungen, die sie in ihrem Berufsleben zum Teil zähneknirschend mit der AM gemacht haben, nicht hinter dem Berg halten. Außerdem möchten Sie sich nicht dem Umgangston, den hier einige ihrer Berufkollegen an den Tag legen, aussetzen. Also bitte immer schön freundlich diskutieren, dann klappt`s auch mit dem  Fachnachwuchs.  Gruß katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

> Ulrike2000: ZUR INFO! *http://www.patientenleitlinien.de/Fi...ndesalter.html* Da lesen Sie bitte doch einmal nach was die Aussage 40 Fieber bei einem Kind bedeutet, und wie man sich dann als Elternteil verhalten soll.

 Welchen Beweis Sie mit den Leitlinien der Anthroposophen-Klinik Witten-Herdecke hier antreten wollen, wird mir auch nach der Lektüre dieser Regeln nicht ganz deutlich.   Immerhin ist dort zu lesen:    

> _Meist fiebern Kinder, ohne dass eine eindeutige Ursache dafür erkennbar wäre. Häufig steckt eine banale Erkältung hinter dem Fieberanstieg. In Fachbüchern finden sich unterschiedliche Angaben zu häufigen und selteneren Fieberursachen._  _Fest steht, dass an etwa der Hälfte der Fieberereignisse Viren und nicht Bakterien beteiligt sind. Vor allem gilt dies für kleinere Kinder._   _(D.h. aber auch, dass an den anderen 50 % der Erkrankungen mit Fieber Bakterien und Viren beteiligt sind, siehe untenstehende Liste. Anm. Verfasser)_    _Die folgende Liste zeigt häufige Gründe für ein Fieber in alphabetischer Reihenfolge:_  _Zu den häufigen Fieberursachen zählen:_   _Blasenentzündung_  _Blinddarmentzündung_  _Bronchitis_  _Hirnhautentzündung (Meningitis)_  _Infekte der oberen Atemwege_  _Lungenentzündung_  _Magen-Darm-Infekte_  _Mittelohrentzündung_  _Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber (Mononukleose)_  _Virusinfektionen, wie z.B. bestimmte Kinderkrankheiten_

 Das Problem ist doch nicht nur die absurde Viburcol-Gabe, sondern das gesamte - ganzheitlich-alternativ-homöopathisch-inkompetente - Verhalten der Mutter.   Wie sie beschreibt, hat ihr Kind in der Nacht zwischen Donnerstag und Freitag hohes Fieber bekommen.  Zuerst war´s aber ganz einfach:   

> _Da er keine Erkältung hatte, habe ich ihn erstmal fiebern lassen._

 Jetzt könnten man sagen: "Hätte das Kind eine Erkältung gehabt, wäre es u. U. vertretbar gewesen, es fiebern zu lassen."  Angesichts der nachfolgenden Symptome schien allerdings Nachdenken angeraten:   _    Er bekam eine rote heisse und eine weisse kalte Wange. Sein Zahnfleisch ist sehr dunkelrot und immer noch so sehr geschwollen dass die Zähnchen fast nicht mehr zu sehen sind. Die Stelle wo die Eckzähne wären sind ebenfalls geschwollen und geht sehr in die Spitze.   _  Dann kommt die kompetente Diagnose:   _    Deswegen habe ich angenommen dass er wahrscheinlich zahnt.  _  Und die angeblich homöopathische, angeblich sanfte Therapie:   _    Da er immer noch mit Fieber auch tagsüber um 39,5 C zu kämpfen hatte und feste Nahrung verweigerte bzw. wieder ausgespuckt hatte und auch sonst war er, bzw. ist er sehr untröstlich habe ich ihn 3 x 5 Globuli Belladonna D12 gegeben und Nachts auch mal Osanit Kügelchen  _  Klar, das Kind zahnt ja, offensichtlich. Jedenfalls für die Mutter.   (Anmerkung für Ulrike2000: Wenn das Fiebern kein Problem ist, warum therapiert die Mutter überhaupt; wenn auch mit wirkungsloser Homöopathika)   Aber irgendwie stimmt das mit dem Zahnen wohl nicht, denn:    

> _Das Fieber ist seit Montag früh weg.Leider hat sich der Herpes sehr verbreitet_  _An der Oberlippe innen hat es mit weissen gefüllten Punkten angefangen, mittlerweile ist fast die ganze Oberlippe innen eitrig gelb, bildet vorne Krusten und riecht sehr steng. An der Unterlippe bilden sich seit Gerstern auch weisse Pünktchen die wachsen. Die Zunge ist auch belegt und hat vorne so Pickelchen._

 Offenbar hat die Mutter übers Wochenende einer sich entwickelnden Herpes-Infektion zugesehen, welche sich wohl - aufgrund der angebeben Symptome - zu einer bakteriellen Stomatitis (1),(2) ausgeweitet hat. Ein Arztbesuch hat offenbar, wie es aus der Chronologie des Beitrags abzuleiten ist, frühestens am darauffolgenden Dienstag stattgefunden.  D.h., bis zum Arztbesuch hat die Mutter das Kind - mit seinen Schmerzen - basierend auf einer falschen Selbstdiagnose, untauglich therapiert; obwohl ihr aufgefallen ist:   _    mit Fieber auch tagsüber um 39,5 C zu kämpfen hatte und feste Nahrung verweigerte bzw. wieder ausgespuckt hatte und auch sonst war er, bzw. ist er sehr untröstlich  _  Nun kommt der Besuch bei einem (wahrscheinlich alternativmedizinisch therapierenden Arzt) von dem nur zu erfahren ist, dass dieser Quecksilber in homöopathischer Dosierung verschreibt. Mercurius ist eines der Homöopathischen Universalmittel und wird bei unzähligen Symptomen angewendet, die mit dem vorhandenen Krankheitsbild des Kindes nicht das geringste zutun haben.  Dass die Therapie nicht greift, ist selbst für diese Mutter dann doch nicht zu übersehen.   _    Sein Allgemeinzustand hat sich zwar gebessert, er isst wieder etwas feste Nahrung, die Lippen sind nicht mehr so geschwollen aber der Herpes macht mir noch Sorgen. Ausserdem wacht er fast stündlich auf, weint und lässt schwer beruhigen.  _  

> _Oft muss ich sogar den Raum wechseln und wo anders mit ihm schlafen. Sollte ich mit dem Mittel aufhören? Was soll ich tun?_

 Abgesehen davon, dass die Worte der Mutter nicht unbedingt für eine umfängliche Aufklärung durch den alternativmedizinischen Arzt sprechen, kann man nur hoffen, dass dieser Heiler wenigsten abgeklärt hat, dass keine sich schwerwiegende Infektion anderer Organe oder eine Sepsis entwickelt.  Denn beispielweise entsteht eine eitrige, bakterielle Meningitis entweder (...) *hämatogen* (die Erreger erreichen die Hirnhäute über den Blutweg), per *continuitatem* (die Erreger erreichen die Hirnhäute von angrenzenden Strukturen aus, indem sie Barrieren durchwandern, z.B. bei einer Mittelohrentzündung (...)  Welcher Erreger im einzelnen für die Entzündung verantwortlich ist, hängt von Infektionsweg, Lebensalter und Begleitfaktoren (z. B. Immunschwäche) ab. Eine bakterielle Meningitis ist lebensbedrohlich und muss immer antibiotisch behandelt werden. Die dafür infrage kommenden Erreger sind beispielsweise meistens Viren (*Varizella-Zoster-Virus*, Coxsackie- und Enteroviren, Epstein-Barr-Virus, Mumps-Virus, Masern-Virus, *Herpes simplex* Typ 2, LCM-Virus, HIV, u.a.). Auch Bakterien (bei Neugeborenen: Enterobakterien (zum Beispiel E.coli), Streptokokken Gruppe B, Listeria monocytogenes (Listeriose, auch bei immunsupprimierten Personen);  bei Kindern bis 6 Jahren: Haemophilus influenzae, Meningokokken, Pneumokokken; und bei bisher gesunden Erwachsenen: Meningokokken, Pneumokokken), Pilze oder Parasiten (zum Beispiel Naegleria fowlei) können Meningitiden hervorbringen. Eindringwege für Bakterien sind oft der *Nasen-Rachenraum*, (...) Die *Ermittlung des Erregers ist von höchster Wichtigkeit*, da eine virale Meningitis einen weitaus milderen Verlauf hat und viel seltener Folgeschäden verursacht als eine bakterielle Meningitis. (3)  Aber anstatt den Arzt (oder besser einen Anderen) wenigstens telefonisch zu konsultieren, greift das Mütterchen zur Lektüre ihres Homöopathie-Gurus.   _    Habe nicht wirklich viel Ahnung davon und in den Bücher von Ravi Roy habe ich leider nix darüber gefunden.  _  Und das Ganze hält die Foristin Ulrike2000 offenbar für verantwortungsvolles Verhalten...   Genau dieses Handeln entspricht nun dem von Dr. med. Bernd Herrmann von Kinderklinik des Klinikum Kassel, Ärztliche Kinderschutz- und Kindergynäkologieambulanz in dem verlinkten Artikel in der Fachzeitschrift "Kinder- und Jugendarzt" beschriebenen (4).  Was wollen Sie da eigentlich relativieren, Ulrike2000. Geht´s ihnen vielleicht mehr um die Rechtfertigung eigenes Verhaltens ?   Kommen wir zum Abschluß noch einmal zu Viburcol.  _    Virbucol ist ein zugelassenes Medikament.  _  Das ist richtig, und wurde von mir auch nicht bestritten. Allerdings erfolgt die Zulassung dieses Mittel nicht aufgrund der im Rahmen der "normalen" Medikamentenzulassung durchgeführten Prozeduren, Studien etc., sondern, da das Mittel ein Homöopathikum ist, nachden Richtlininen der Medikamente der "Besonderen Therapierichtungen".   D.h., "Zugelassen" wurde das Medikament  - ohne jeden Wirksamkeitsnachweis  - ohne vorklinische und klinische Prüfungen - ohne Prüfung der Toxizität und der Pharmakokinetik  und üblicherweise  - aufgrund der im Binnenkonses der jeweiligen Therapierichtung getroffenen Entscheidung: "Das Mittel hilft."   Die Begründung dafür war zum Zeitpunkt der gesetzlichen Verankerung dieses Verfahrens (5), dass die Dosierung der Wirkstoffe in homöopathischen Heilmitteln so niedrig sei, dass eine Gefährdung des Patienten nicht zu befürchten ist.   _    Aber wahrscheinlich sitzen beim BfArM auch nur Irre.   _  Nein, ganz im Gegenteil. Die versuchen - seid der absurden Entscheidung zu den "Besonderen Therapierichtungen" - wenigsten den Mißbrauch des vereinfachten Zulassung einzudämmen bzw. die Täuschung des Patienten zu minimieren; wenn sie schon wegen der gesetzlichen Regelungen aus § 135 SGB V die Zulassung nicht ganz verhindern können.    

> _Die müssen ja ihrer Meinung nach mindestens genauso bekloppt sein wie die verordnenden Kinderärzte._

 Zum Geisteszustand der BfArM-Mitarbeiter s.o.. Bezüglich der Bennenung der Kinderärzte stimme ich Ihnen zu, solange es sich* nicht* um solche Pädiater handelt, die - im vollen Bewußtsein - lieber unwirksame Homöopathika verordnen, um die Selbstmedikation durch hysterische Medikamenten-Junkies unter der Elternschaft im Zaum zu halten.    

> _Die es anwenden, obwohl keine Studien eindeutig die Wirksamkeit belegen aber gute Erfahrungen bestehen._  _Ihre Behauptung von nachgewiesener Unwirksamkeit im Zusammenhang mit Viburcol ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Lüge._

 Jau, Ulrike2000, die gute Erfahrungen.... Komisch, dass es dann keine Studien gibt.   Vielleicht sollte man mal die Anwender fragen ?  Ach, geht ja nicht, die können ja noch nicht reden. Nur weinen...  Übrigens gibt´s auch ein paar schlechte Meinung zu Viburcol. Nur damit wir diese nicht vergessen.    

> Osanit - half überhaupt nix ! Chamomilla D6 - null Wirkung !  Chamomilla (weiss nicht mehr welche noch Potenz)- auch null ! Passiflora Zäpfchen ( davon sollte er schlafen ) - Fehlanzeige !  Viburcol Zäpfchen - gegen Unruhezustände, Einschlafstörungen .... null Wirkung !  *http://forum.gofeminin.de/forum/f491/__f1_f491-Homoopathie-alles-Luge.html*  Da es an einem Sonntag war, kam der Notarzt und verordnete mir ein homöopatisches Medikament, welches ich auch benutzt habe. Ich will ja meinen Kindern auch nicht immer gleich den "Hammer" geben. Dieses Medikament heisst Viburcol N und half leider gar nicht. Das Gegenteil traf ein, das Fieber ist gestiegen, und ich habe es nicht sofort bemerkt, da ich mich ein wenig auf das Medikament verlassen habe. Als meine Tochter dann klitschnass aufgewacht ist, habe ich nochmal nachgemessen und sie hatte mittlerweile 40 Fieber!  http://www.dooyoo.de/schmerzen/paracetamol-ratioph-500tab-tabletten-30-st/309304/  Meine Meinung:  Ich halte nichts von diesem Medikament. Es ist zwar Hömophatisch bringt aber nichts. Wir können diese Zäpfchen genauso gut in den Müll werfen, davon hätten wir noch mehr. Denn bei unserer Tochter sind wohl die Nebenwirkungen aufgetreten, da sie nach dem Zäpfchen wohl noch mehr schmerzen hatte als zuvor. Sie schrie über Stunden und war nicht zu beruhigen.  *Fazit:* Ich kann dieses Produkt nicht empfehlen, da es nichts bringt!  http://www.dooyoo.de/homoeopathie/viburcol-n-kdr-u-sgl-suppositorien-12-st/1081282/

 Das Erstaunlich ist im Umgang mit Viburcol dessen Vielfältigkeit. Nicht nur, dass es - im Gegensatz zu Hahnemanns Lehre, nach der es für eine spezifische Störungen auch nur *ein einziges individuelles Medikament* gibt - sich um ein mehr oder weniger willkürlich zusammengehauenes Mittel aus 6 Zutaten handelt, das Präparat wird offiziell gegen Unruhe verkauft, eingesetzt wird es meisten als Fiebersenker beim Zahnen, und Heel testet es im Vergleich mit Paracetamol, also einem Schmerzmittel mit fiebersenkender Wirkung.   Insgesamt aber gilt zumindest eins:   _    Die aktive Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr und die Bedienung von Maschinen wird bei bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch nicht beeinträchtigt.   _  Nun, das wird die zahnenden Kleinkinder wohl beruhigen; der Teilnahme beim nächsten Bobbycar-Rennen steht nichts im Wege.   Das hingegen wohl eher nicht:   *    Die behördliche Prüfung auf pharmazeutische Qualität, Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit ist noch nicht abgeschlossen.   *   Zitat:  http://www.apotheke2u.de/apotheke-me...zaepfchen.html   Endnoten:  (1)http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.de/fileadmin/pza/2005-41/titel.htm (2)http://www.derma.de/fileadmin/derma/pdfs/LL_Streptokokken_2006.10.04_.pdf (3)http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meningitis (4)http://www.kindesmisshandlung.de/mediapool/32/328527/data/VN-KJA-2005.pdf (5http://www.bfarm.de/nn_1232318/SharedDocs/Publikationen/DE/BfArM/publ/praesent/dialog__2006/dialog-060330/2__Larsen__Vortrag,templateId=raw,property=publica  tionFile.pdf/2_Larsen_Vortrag.pdf

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, was dies alles noch mit Placebo zu tun hat, aber kann ja auch verschoben werden.
Im Kopf des von mir zur info eingestellten link habe ich *Universität* Witten Herdecke gelesen und nicht Anthroposophen Klinik. Des weiteren war im Kopf das *Evidence* de
mit eingestellt. Wenn Sie trotzdem der Meinung sind die Leitlinien wären Anthroposophen Geschwätz können Sie diese gern haben, es bleibt aber dann doch eine Meinung, die für mich weniger wissenschaftlich fundiert ist, als die Aussage eine Universität unter evidence Gesichtspunkten. 
Allein hohes Fieber (bei Kindern älter als drei Monate und ohne Fieberkrämpfe in der Vorgeschichte) bedarf bei dieser Leitlinie keiner Medizin und noch nicht mal einer ärztlichen Vorstellung.
Dies deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen die über 20 Jahre zurückliegen. Mein Sohn damals ca 10 Monate alt, hatte zufällig einen Termin bei der Allergologin in einer Uniklinik als bei ihm Fieber auftrat (39,6). Diagnose: fiebriger Infekt. Medikation Fiebersenkende Mittel Paracetamol und Acetylsalicylsäure im 6-stündigen Wechsel.
Problem: Wirkdauer nur 4 Stunden. Das Fieber meines Sohnes stieg in der Pause auf 40,3. Als Mutter hatte die Überschreitung der 40 Grenze für mich etwas sehr beängstigendes, zu mal die Erhöhung unter Waden-Brustwickel stattfand. Anruf in der Klinik. Aussage der Ärztin: Sie haben falsch gewickelt bitte innerhalb 10 Minuten 3x den Wickel erneuern. Gesagt getan. Nach den 10 Minuten Anstieg auf 40,7. Mittlerweile war ich schon leicht panisch, da mein Sohn auch schon leichte vereinzelte Zuckungen hatte, und ich bestimmt keinen Fieberkrampf erleben wollte. Erneuter Anruf: Erlaubnis das Fieber medikamentös senken zu dürfen, obwohl die 6 Stunden noch nicht vorbei waren.
Nach den Leitlinien der Universität Herdecke wäre eine medikamentöse Fiebersenkung eher nicht ratsam, da Fieber durchaus eine geeignete Maßnahme des Körpers sein kann, einen Erreger zu behindern. Auch die heftigen Temperaturschwankungen durch medikamentöse Fiebersenkung müssen nicht zum Vorteil des Kindes sein. Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie der Verlauf gewesen wäre, hätte ich von Anfang an keine medikamentöse Fiebersenkung gemacht.
Sie machen die Anmerkung, warum die Mutter therapiert, obwohl das Fieber kein Problem ist. Virbucol ist entgegen ihrer Annahme kein fiebersenkendes Mittel. Das Fieber wurde also richtigerweise nicht medikamentös gesenkt.
Auch die gerötete Wange ist ein Indiz, dass ein Zahndurchbruch stattfindet.  
Ein Arztbesuch durch die Mutter wäre am Montag angezeigt gewesen, da sich scheinbar ein bakterieller Infekt draufgesetzt hat. Da keine Datumsangaben dabei sind, weiß ich nicht was "gestern" heisst. 
Bezüglich Mercurius teile ich ihre Bedenken. 
Meine Kinderärztin hat mir von einer Salbe auf Lebertranbasis abgeraten, weil im Tran Quecksilber vorhanden sein könnte.
Diesbezüglich gebe ich aber zu Bedenken, dass in den damaligen Impfungen auch ein Quecksilberanteil vorhanden war, und in Amalgamfüllungen auch Quecksilber verwendet wird, obwohl dies in Amerika bereits verboten ist. Wenn die Kernaussage "Finger weg von Quecksilber" lautet, muß dies aber sowohl für Schul-und Alternativmedizin gelten. 
Bezüglich Virbucol gibt es eine Studie. Einblick konnte ich leider nicht nehmen, da der Zugang nur Ärzten erlaubt war. Daraus resultierte der definierte Anwendungsbereich
"Unruhe". 
Bezüglich der "Unwirksamkeit" bezogen auf den Anwender kann ich diese Erfahrungen teilen. Manche Sachen helfen bei dem Einen gut, bei einem Anderen gar nicht. Daher besteht eben kein Wissen wie ein Präparat auf das Individuum wirkt. 
Zu ihrem letzten rotgeschriebenen Zitat hätte ich gern die Quelle und den Zusammenhang. 
Habe mal kurz in den link 1) reingelesen. Stomatitis wird danach auch mit Kamille behandelt. 
Desweiteren bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage, dass es sich bei oben beschriebener Person um eine besorgte Mutter und nicht um Körperverletzung und Vernachlässigung geht.

----------


## Pianoman

> Zu ihrem letzten rotgeschriebenen Zitat hätte ich gern die Quelle und den Zusammenhang.

 Klicken Sie auf den darunterstehenden Link, lesen Sie im Text zu Viburcol N die Passage "Weitere Informationen".

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Der Stand war 09/2005. Zugelassen in Schweiz wurde es 11/2006.
In der Zwischenzeit muß die Studie erfolgt sein, in die ich keinen Einblick nehmen kann.

----------


## Pianoman

Swissmedic hat Viburcol zur Behandlung von Unruhezuständen bei Säuglingen und Kindern zugelassen, von Fieber ist da allerdings nicht die Rede.   In der diesbezüglichen Mitteilung von Swissmedic ist auf Seite 931 dazu Folgendes zu lesen. Die wichtigsten Sätze habe ich markiert.      

> Die vom Institutsrat der Swissmedic bereits im Juni 2006 verabschiedeten Verordnungsbestimmungen betreffen vorwiegend Arzneimittel, die nach altem Heilmittelrecht keiner Kontrolle unterlagen. Dazu zählen mehrere tausend homöopathische, anthroposophische und asiatische Arzneimittel, welche ohne konkrete Indikation in Verkehr gebracht werden und die nach altem Recht nicht zulassungspflichtig waren.  In der Homöopathie und der Anthroposophie werden neben risikoarmen Arzneimitteln aus pflanzlichen oder mineralischen Ausgangsstoffen auch solche aus tierischen Organen sowie aus Krankheitserregern und Krankheitsprodukten von Mensch und Tier eingesetzt (z.B. Viren, Eiter, Nierensteine, Tuberkulosegewebe).  Trotz hoher Verdünnung sind wegen des Ausgangsmaterials eine einwandfreie Herstellung und eine entsprechende Qualitätskontrolle unabdingbar. Bei tierischen Produkten muss zudem sichergestellt sein, dass sie keine Krankheiten auf den Menschen übertragen können.  Im Einklang mit den internationalen Standards sieht der Gesetzgeber hier die Zulassung durch Swissmedic vor. Die gemeinsam mit den betroffenen Kreisen erarbeiteten Voraussetzungen für die erleichterte Zulassung tragen dem unterschiedlichen Risikopotential dieser Präparate Rechnung und gewährleisten damit die Arzneimittelsicherheit.  Insgesamt sind die Vorgaben für eine Zulassung solcher Präparate aber weniger streng als in der Europäischen Union.  Für die Mehrzahl dieser Arzneimittel ist ein einfaches Meldeverfahren vorgesehen.

   Zitat aus: http://www.swissmedic.ch/files/pdf/09_2006.pdf

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman, 
Viburcol "soll" nicht fiebersenkend wirken. Da die Unterdrückung des Fiebers nur in Ausnahmefällen erwünscht ist.
Zur Anwendung ist es empfohlen bei "Unruhe mit und ohne Fieber".

----------


## Muschel

> @ Pianoman, 
> Viburcol "soll" nicht fiebersenkend wirken. Da die Unterdrückung des Fiebers nur in Ausnahmefällen erwünscht ist.
> Zur Anwendung ist es empfohlen bei "Unruhe mit und ohne Fieber".

 Aha, dann soll also die Unruhe eher bekämpft werden als das Fieber? Oder doch besser erst das Fieber, weil danach meistens auch die Unruhe wieder weg ist? 
Man weiß es nicht, man weiß es nicht.... 
Die armen Kinder, die als homöopathische Versuchskarnickel hinhalten müssen und Schmerzen und Fieber erdulden müssen, nur weil ihre esoterischen Mütter meinen, sie müßten Doktorspiele machen.  
Ich habe da überhaupt kein Verständnis für. So ein Verhalten sollte man knallhart bestrafen. Und ich sehe es immer noch so, daß es eine Verletzung der Fürsorgepflicht ist und nichts mit einer besorgten Mutter zu tun hat. 
Wenn die Mutter so besorgt ist, dann geht sie ein Krankenhaus mit dem kranken Kind oder aber zumindest mal in eine Apotheke und kauft einen anständigen Fiebersaft, in dem bspw. Paracetamol enthalten ist und nicht diese wirkungslosen Viburcol-Zäpchen! 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Muschel,  
Was ist das jetzt? Leitlinie Muschel? Da verlaß ich mich doch lieber auf die Erkenntnisse der Universität Herdecke und der evidence basierten Medizin. Die besagen, man soll das Fieber normalerweise nicht unterdrücken, da es eine "sinnvolle"  Abwehrfunktion gegenüber Keimen ist.
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Ich gebe dir nur bedingt recht. 
Bei leichterem Fieber kann man tatsächlich erstmal abwarten, da Fieber der Infektbekämpfung dient.  Wenn es aber über 39 steigt, sollte man aktiv werden. Ich halte es  für völlig verantwortungslos, wenn ein Kind mit 40 Fieber neben mir weint und ich in aller Seelenruhe im Internet nach irgendwelchen Erfahrungen und Mittelchen suche! Es ist eine Zumutung gegenüber dem Kind!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Christiane, 
es kommt sehr auf den sonstigen Zustand des Kindes an. Mein Sohn hat hohes Fieber relativ gut verkraftet. Er war weder am quengeln noch weinerlich. 
Meine Tochter war mit 39 Fieber manchmal vollkommen daneben. Leider auch geistig verändert, was mir natürlich Angst gemacht hat, ich habe mir dann regelmäßig deswegen ärztlichen Beistand gesucht.
Mit 18 Monaten hat mein Sohn einen Tag lang erbrochen. Er hatte Untertemperatur.
War völlig schlapp. Dies völlig schlapp war für meine Kinderärztin ein sehr wichtiges Indiz. Sie hat meinen Sohn direkt nach dem zuvor geführten Telefonat untersucht, und er mußte in die Klinik eingewiesen werden. Nachdem er dort eine Infusion erhalten hat, ging es ihm schnell besser. 
Im allgemeinen lernt man als Mutter sein Kind ganz gut einzuschätzen.
Fieber ist für mich eher ein Signal genau hinzuschauen. Wenn dann stark verändertes Verhalten auftritt, ist die Höhe des Fiebers sekundär; würde mich dann immer an einen Arzt wenden. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wer einmal ein Kleinkind im Fieberkrampf gesehen hat der wird sicherlich NIE WIEDER mit
hömopatischen hokuspokus Medikamenten Feldversuche an seinen oder anderen Kindern machen! 
Bei solchen Diskussionen stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.
Wenn ich von mir ausgehe und wie es mir geht wenn ich 38,5°C habe, dann nehme ich gerne Paracetamol damit ich mich wohler fühler....

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Schubser, 
man weiß aber doch erst nach dem ersten Fieberkrampf das diese Gefahr besteht. Einen Fieberkrampf können diese Kinder dann auch schon bei 38,5 haben. Selbstverständlich gilt es dann bei diesen Kindern das Fieber mit fiebersenkenden Mitteln (z.B. Paracetamol) zu therapieren. Wie hast Du es denn bei Deinen Kindern bezüglich der Fiebersenkung gehandelt?

----------


## Muschel

@ Ulrike,  
nenn es die Leitlinie Muschel oder eben ganz normalen Menschenverstand!!! 
Was ist daran so schlimm, in eine Apotheke zu gehen und einen fiebersenkenden Saft zu kaufen, wenn man ein Kind mit hohem Fieber zuhause hat?? Wenn man keinen Arzt rufen möchte oder aber direkt ins KH weswegen auch immer nicht in Frage kommt, therapierst Du wahrscheinlich mit Wadenwickeln und Viburcol-Zäpfchen. 
Und bei 40 und mehr Fieber geht es nicht mehr um irgendwelche Unterdrückungen von Fieber, wenn man medikamentös was dagegen tut. Ab einer gewissen Temperatur ist Fieber nicht mehr unbedingt förderlich. 
Aber was rege ich mich überhaupt hier auf und rechtfertige mich? Du machst es anders, ich auch, aber zwing hier bitte nicht immer allen Leuten Deine Meinung auf als die einzig richtige! 
Danke!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Muschel 
wenn Du mitgelesen hast, wirst Du gelesen haben, dass ich meinen Kindern fiebersenkende Mittel gegeben habe. Mich jetzt aber trotzdem frage, (wegen der Leitlinie Uniklinik Herdecke) ob das so richtig war, oder ob dies eher eine zusätzliche Belastung meines Kindes dargestellt hat, wegen der daraus resultierenden heftigen Temperaturschwankungen. Das sind halt Fragen, die sich mein ganz normaler Menschenverstand stellt.
Ich habe hier nicht meine Meinung vertreten, (die habe ich mir noch gar nicht abschließend gebildet) sondern mich mit der Leitlinie beschäftigt, weil ich die Ausführungen sehr einleuchtend und sinnvoll fand.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> @ Schubser, 
> man weiß aber doch erst nach dem ersten Fieberkrampf das diese Gefahr besteht. Einen Fieberkrampf können diese Kinder dann auch schon bei 38,5 haben. Selbstverständlich gilt es dann bei diesen Kindern das Fieber mit fiebersenkenden Mitteln (z.B. Paracetamol) zu therapieren. Wie hast Du es denn bei Deinen Kindern bezüglich der Fiebersenkung gehandelt?

 
Ein Fieberkrampf einsteht ab einer Temperatur von ca 39°C wenn das Fieber sehr rasch steigt.
Grundsätzlich gilt es mM nach bei Kindern das Fieber zu senken, das habe ich aber oben schon beschrieben.
Meine Kinder wurden/ werden immer mit fiebersenkenden Mitteln behandelt wenn sie Fieber haben.
Die Erfahrung zeigt das es ihnen gut tut, das Fieber sinkt, der allg Zustand ist besser, sie fühlen sich wohler und wollen/ können auch Nahrung/ Flüssigkeit zu sich nehmen. 
Bei Fieber liegen meine Kinder nur im Bett sind müde, kaputt und angeschlagen.
Das muss nicht sein da es auch anders geht.
Wenn die Verfasser der Universität Herdecke gerne möchten das man das Fieber zu lassen soll, kei Problem dann sollen Sie sich über zwei oder drei Tage mit 39°C ins Bett legen.
All denen die das auch wollen, viel Spaß dabei...

----------

